# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  [Grande Stratégie] Fields of History: The Great War

## Wolferos

À l'occasion du Centenaire de l'Armistice, nous sommes heureux de vous présenter notre propre jeu de grande stratégie *Fields of History: The Great War*
_Fields of History_ c'est notre bébé, on l'a vu grandir et se développer lignes de code après lignes de code et même si par moment on en a bavé à passer des nuits blanches et à s'arracher les cheveux, on est sacrément fier du résultat. :Cigare: 



Ça fait maintenant un peu plus d'un an et demi qu'on travaille sur ce projet à plein temps. L'idée nous est venue suite à l'engouement de notre mod The Great War pour Hearts of Iron IV, qui, en 2016, a obtenu la 3ème place au concours du Mod of Year organisé par _Mod DB_.

Nous avons développé le jeu à partir de notre propre moteur (codé en C++ pour les plus curieux) en ayant pour objectif de vraiment faire tout ce que nous voulions avoir dans un jeu de Grande Stratégie ayant pour thème la Première Guerre mondiale.



Nous avons par exemple mis au point un système dynamique représentant le commerce mondiale avec une fluctuation des prix en fonction du marché, des besoins et des relations entre les pays.

Le Brésil sera par exemple un pivot pour le commerce du caoutchouc, comme il l'était à l'époque, se fâcher avec lui vous contraindra à devoir acheter votre caoutchouc à un prix nettemement moins intéressant ailleurs.

Nous avons également pu prendre en compte les différentes populations au sein des Empires.
Prenons le cas du Canada pour l'Empire Britannique, ce dernier doit répondre des besoins des Canadiens même si ceux-ci ne participent pas pleinement à l'économie civile et militaire de l'Empire.

Il vous foudra faire des choix en votant des lois plus ou moins contraignantes qui risqueront d'agacer vos sujets, voir, de les pousser à la révolte. Il vous faudra également lutter contre les influences étrangères qui pourraient soutenir des révoltes en douces.

Sur le même principe les Colonies pourront défier un régime colonial si celui-ci pousse le bouchon à peu trop loin en matière d'exploitation des hommes et des ressources. ::siffle:: 



Nous avons aussi totalement repensé la hiérarchie militaire, avec plusieurs échelons (État-Major, Armées, Corps, Divisions, Régiments) sans pour autant rendre le tout indigeste.

Nous développerons plus en détails les différents aspects du jeu lors de nos futurs _Devlogs_. En espérant que cette présentation vous ait plu.

Si vous en avez envie, vous pouvez soutenir le projet sur *Patreon*, en attendant on vous souhaite une bonne fin de weekeend et on vous dit à bientôt.  :;):

----------


## Ivan Joukov

C'est très ambitieux, j'aurais même tendance à dire trop vu votre taille, mais vous avez fait un boulot excellent sur HoI4 et vous n'avez aucun concurrent sur ce terrain donc je vous souhaite d'y arriver et de nous sortir une pépite  ::):

----------


## Railgun

Je vais patreon-er ce truc, je rêve d'un bon jeu de stratégie dans ce contexte  :Bave: .

Le pitch me fait également penser à une forme de Vicky 3, autre jeu que j'attends (trop).

----------


## Nelfe

Drapal, vu le boulot abattu sur le mod pour HoI4 ça ne peut être que du bon. Je note l'inspiration HoI3 au vu des images, c'est super sympa en tout cas (l'interface avec l'organisation de l'armée est pas mal du tout !)

----------


## Agano

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNHuRVXj2cw
> 
> À l'occasion du Centenaire de l'Armistice, nous sommes heureux de vous présenter notre propre jeu de grande stratégie *Fields of History: The Great War*
> _Fields of History_ c'est notre bébé, on l'a vu grandir et se développer lignes de code après lignes de code et même si par moment on en a bavé à passer des nuits blanches et à s'arracher les cheveux, on est sacrément fier du résultat.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/tRrBhdC.jpg
> 
> Ça fait maintenant un peu plus d'un an et demi qu'on travaille sur ce projet à plein temps. L'idée nous est venue suite à l'engouement de notre mod The Great War pour Hearts of Iron IV, qui, en 2016, a obtenu la 3ème place au concours du Mod of Year organisé par _Mod DB_.
> 
> ...


Prenez ma CB, mon sang, mes relevés de notes de sixième  :Vibre:   :Vibre:

----------


## Wolferos

Bon Dieu, quel élan  ::w00t:: 
On ne pensait pas que les Canards étaient de tel va-t-en guerre  !

Merci en tout cas pour l'accueil, on vient de faire le plein de Motivex et de Moraline !  ::lol:: 

Concernant _FoH_, on vient de publier notre premier Devlog sur *Patreon*, dans ce dernier nous abordons la question du fonctionnement de l'Économie et du Commerce ainsi que la manière dont sont gérés les Blocus et les Embargos au sein du jeu.

Sachez que même si ce Devlog est pour le moment réservé à ceux qui nous soutiennent sur Patreon, nous le rendrons accessible à tous dans une semaine, d'ici là portez-vous bien les Canards :Beer:

----------


## jeanba

Je regarde ça de près

----------


## Janer

Vous êtes deux et cela représente 18 mois de travail? Impressionnant! Vous êtes basés sur Paris?

----------


## Pollux568

Ca a l'air génial, je vais suivre ça avec attention  ::):

----------


## Wolferos

> Je regarde ça de près


Merci Jean-Ba, on espère que le premier Devlog t'a plu, n'hésite à nous donner ton point de vue  :;): 




> Vous êtes deux et cela représente 18 mois de travail? Impressionnant! Vous êtes basés sur Paris?


Oui, nous ne sommes que deux, niveau travail c'est énormément de sacrifices, on tourne facile à 70h/semaine, plus de vacances non plus mais c'est sans doute le prix à payer pour faire le jeu comme on le veut. Sinon concernant Paris, nous n'y habitons pas mais c'est là que nous nous sommes connus (durant nos études d'informatique)  :X1: 




> Ca a l'air génial, je vais suivre ça avec attention


Merci pour tes encouragements Pollux, ça donne la pêche ce genre de commentaire ! :Rock: 

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, *on vient de rendre accessible à tous notre Premier Devlog* (au menu, Économie et Commerce), il est consultable à cette adresse : https://www.patreon.com/posts/first-devlog-and-22691915

Bonne lecture !

----------


## Wolferos

*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #2 - Organisation Militaire
Salut les Canards !  ::): 

Bienvenue dans notre deuxième Devlog. Avant de commencer, nous espérons que le premier Devlog sur le Commerce vous a plu et qu'il vous a permis de vous faire une première idée sur Fields of History.
Aujourd'hui nous allons aborder l'organisation militaire.


Nous avons longuement pensé et réfléchi tout ce qui tourne autour de la gestion militaire. Très importante dans les jeux de stratégie, c'est un point essentiel dans Fields of History.

Nous voulions un système qui permette d'avoir une gestion réaliste des armées sans etouffer le joueur avec un nombre incalculable de sous-menus pouvant gâcher l'expérience de jeu. Après plusieurs semaines de réflexions et d'interrogations, nous pensons être parvenu à développer cette partie du jeu en ayant trouvé un juste milieu entre gameplay, compléxité et rigueur historique. En plus, cela permet d'offrir une vision rapide et globale de la structure générale de vos armées.


C'est toujours dans cet optique de lisibilité que nous avons pensé l'érgonomie des menus du Quartier Général (Headquarters dans la version anglaise du jeu).

Pour l'armée de terre par exemple, nous avons mis en place plusieurs échelons de commandement pour vos généraux.
À la tête de votre État Major (Oberste Heeresleitung dans l'armée allemande de l'époque), vous devrez nommer le Commandant en Chef et le Quartier-Maître Général. Ils n'auront de compte à rendre qu'à votre Ministre de la Guerre et vous permettront de déterminer une doctrine générale que devront suivre dans les grandes lignes les Généraux d'Armées sous leurs ordres.


Vous pourrez nommer à la tête de chacune de vos armées un général dont les compétences détermineront le nombre de Corps maximal qu'il pourra commander efficacement. De plus, chaque Général d'Armée appliquera une Stratégie que vous pourrez choisir en fonction de ses capacités et de la situation.

Enfin l'échelon minimal pour un général est celui de Général de Corps. Présent sur le terrain, au contact de ses hommes, le Général de Corps peut réagir plus rapidement mais risque également plus d'être blessé au combat. Sa capacité de commandement sera tout aussi essentielle pour défendre des points stratégiques que pour mener à bien des offensives.

Vous n'êtes pas obligé d'assigner toutes vos unités à des Corps mais les laisser sans commandement pourra s'avérer lourd de conséquences pour vos Divisions, Régiments et Compagnies. En effet des hommes mal encadrés pourraient rapidement battre en retraite si la situation s'avérait délicate, voire même capituler dans le pire des cas et être fait prisonniers de guerre par vos ennemis.


Remarquez que parmis les unités assignées au XVème Corps, vous pouvez voir différents drapeaux ne correspondant pas pour certains à celui du pays joué, en l'occurence la France dans ce cas.

Pour certains Empires et Pays, vous aurez la possibilité de recruter des troupes locales (comme les Bavarois dans l'Empire Allemand) et/ou indigènes (comme les Tirailleurs Sénégalais pour la France).
C'est une fonctionnalité que nous souhaitions intégrer dans FoH car, en plus du côté historique, cela apporte des possibilités de personnalisation pour vos armées.
Vous pourrez par exemple retrouver la Légion Étrangère, les Askaris, les soldats des Indes britanniques et bien d'autres encore. Bien entendu, chacune de ces unités aura un modèle 3D personnalisé.

Chaque général est unique et possède ses propres traits de caractère.
Un général comme Robert Nivelle sera plus enclin à pousser ses hommes dans la bataille au prix de lourdes pertes alors qu'un général comme Paul von Hindenburg, plus stratège, sera plus à même d'appliquer des Stratégies de contournements et de diversions.

Au fur et à mesure des combats, vos unités accumuleront de l'expérience. En plus de rendre vos unités plus expérimentées, ce qui les améliorera leurs capacités (Cohésion, Précision, Discipline, etc.), une partie de cette expérience sera attribuée au Général de Corps dirigeant directement cette unité mais aussi au Général d'Armée de ce Corps.

Elle permettra de faire gagner des niveaux à vos généraux ce qui leur donnera la capacité de commander un plus grand nombre de Corps et d'unités ainsi que d'accéder à des Stratégies plus complexes.


Nous reviendrons plus en détails sur les Stratégies et leur fonctionnement dans un prochain Devlog. Nous espérons que vous partagez notre vision de l'organisation militaire. Passez un très bon week-end et n'hésitez pas à nous faire part de vos impressions dans les commentaires ainsi qu'à nous suivre sur notre page *Patreon*.

----------


## rodriguezCIA

Intéressant !

Drapal et bon courage pour la suite !

----------


## Wolferos

> Intéressant !
> 
> Drapal et bon courage pour la suite !


Merci Rodriguez  :;): 

On a publié hier un nouveau _Devlog_ sur notre *Patreon*, cette fois on parle du fonctionnement des Régions et des Provinces au sein de _FoH_.
Ce Devlog sera disponible pour tout le monde le 24 décembre (ça pourrait vous occuper si vous devez tuer le temps lors d'un interminable repas de Noël  :^_^: )

On en profite pour souhaiter à tous les Canards de très bonnes fêtes ! Mollo sur la bouteille à Noël, il faut être prudent (le deuxième round arrive le 31  ::XD:: )

----------


## Wolferos

*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #3 - Régions et Provinces
Salut les Canards !  ::): 

Bienvenue dans ce troisième Devlog de _Fields of History: The Great War_. Aujourd'hui nous souhaitons aborder le fonctionnement des Régions et des Provinces en vous expliquant en détail les différentes informations qui y sont rattachées.


Une Région est le regroupement de plusieurs Provinces. Lorsque nous avons réalisé la carte, nous avons pris en compte les frontière historiques (Prusse, Bavière, Alsace, Balkans, etc.) mais aussi les liens politiques qui ont amené de nombreux changements géographiques. Nous avons par exemple rattaché les Comores à Madagascar car à l'époque cette région du monde dépendait de l'autorité de la colonie de Madagascar et dépendances et nous y avons également rattaché la Réunion pour des raisons de gameplay afin de favoriser un ravitaillement plus direct.
Nous avons fait de même pour différentes Régions du monde (Ceylon, Macau, Hong Kong, etc.) en essayant de conjuguer au mieux ergonomie et respect historique.


Grâce à différents filtres (Alliances, Empires, Nations, Diplomatique, etc.), vous pourrez afficher la carte du monde sous différents angles de manière à mieux distinguer et récupérer en un coup d’œil les informations qui vous intéressent.


Commençons par le titre de ce menu, il s'agit du nom de la Région ainsi que du drapeau du pays qui la contrôle. Ensuite viennent d'autres informations plus spécifiques.

*Type & Population* - Le Type définit le niveau de développement de la Région et la Population définit le nombre d'habitants.*Claim* - Vous permet de voir facilement quels pays ont des revendications la Région.*Une icône représentant les Usines* - La capacité industrielle d'une Région dépend de ses Usines. Cette capacité est représentée par des niveaux allant de 0 à 10.*Ressources* - On vous en avait déjà parlé dans le premier Devlog, les ressources présentent dans une Région sont listées ici en indiquant pour chacun son type et sa quantité.*Une icône représentant les Entrepôts* - La capacité stockage d'une Région dépend de ses Entrepôts. Cette capacité est représentée par des niveaux allant de 0 à 10.


Continuons avec les informations propre à la Province sélectionnée.

*Owner* - Affiche le pays contrôlant actuellement la Province.*Worth* - Le "Worth" représente l'importance stratégique (tant économique que militaire) d'une Province. Plus une Province est importante, plus sa capture par une puissance étrangère impactera le moral du pays l'ayant perdu. Perdre trop de Provinces fera basculer peu à peu votre pays vers la reddition.*Unrest* - Lors d'une révolte ou suite à une occupation militaire, la population locale pourra manifester son mécontentement. S'il est trop élevé, vous serez confronter à des soulèvements qui pourraient venir perturber l'économie de la Région. Il vous faudra dépêcher des forces de maintient de l'ordre pour rétablir l'ordre et le calme.*Trenches* - Creusées et construites par vos soldats, les Tranchées vous offrent une solution défensive rapide ainsi qu'une protection contre les climats parfois rudes. Elles requièrent un entretien constant et peuvent être abîmées à cause de plusieurs facteurs (tirs d'artillerie, batailles, bombardements navals et aériens, etc.). Le climat viendra lui aussi les dégrader au cours du temps. Des Tranchées qui ne sont plus entretenues ou même laissées à l'abandon deviendront peu à peu inutilisables.*Local Time* - Indique l'heure locale de la Province (basée sur le temps universel coordonné). Le cycle jour/nuit lui ne dépend pas de l'heure mais des saisons et de la position de la Province par rapport au Soleil.*Une icône représentant les Infrastructures* - Très importantes dans le jeu, les Infrastructures vous permettent de déplacer vos troupes plus rapidement mais également de réduire les coûts de transports de vos ravitaillements. Développer un réseau routier et ferroviaire jouera beaucoup lors des guerres.*Une icône représentant les Structures Défensives* - Les Structures Défensives (Bunkers, Forts terrestres, Forts côtiers) sont bien plus coûteuses que les Tranchées mais ont l'avantage d'être permanentes si vous payez les frais d'entretien. Elles ne sont pas pour autant invulnérables, faire tomber ces places fortes vous demandera plusieurs jours de bombardements intensifs et d'assauts répétés.*Terrain* - Indique le relief et le type du terrain de la Province.*Une icône représentant les Pistes Aériennes* - Tout nouveau au début du siècle, les pistes aériennes et les aérodromes sont des structures essentielles pour toutes opérations aériennes.*Une icône représentant les Ports* - Vos flottes ont besoin d'être rattachées à un port pour pouvoir opérer en mer et être ravitaillées. Il vous faudra également des chantiers navals pour construire vos navires.*Weather* - Vous permet de connaître rapidement la température et les conditions météorologiques.


C'est tout pour ce _Devlog_, nous espérons qu'il vous aura permis de mieux comprendre le fonctionnement des Régions et des Provinces dans FoH.
Vous pouvez nous suivre sur *Patreon*, *Twitter* et *Facebook*.  :;): 

On se retrouve l'année prochaine pour un nouveau _Devlog_ et nous vous souhaitons un Joyeux Noël ainsi que de *belles fêtes de fin d'années* !  :Langue3:

----------


## Wolferos

*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #4 - Production Industrielle

Salut les Canards !  ::): 

Bienvenue dans ce quatrième Devlog de Fields of History: The Great War. Aujourd'hui nous allons parler du fonctionnement de la Production Industrielle, partie fondamentale dans le gameplay de FoH.


La Production Industrielle est une partie très importante du jeu reposant sur de nombreux réglages et facteurs. En effet, c'est grâce à cette dernière que vous pourrez fabriquer le ravitaillement et le carburant dont vos soldats auront besoin, en particulier lors des guerres. 
C'est aussi avec elle que vous pourrez construire les cargos pour vos convois maritimes ainsi que les pièces détachées nécessaires pour le matériel de vos troupes (fusils, grenades, équipements, véhicules, etc.).

Vous devrez également, en fonction des lois de votre pays, consacrer une partie de votre Production Industrielle à la fabrication des biens de premières nécessités dont votre population à besoin au quotidien.
Le restant de votre production servira à générer un capital qui s'ajoutera à votre trésorerie après avoir payé les intérêts de vos éventuelles dettes, le solde de vos soldats ainsi que tous les coûts inhérents à la gestion de votre pays (entretien des Infrastructures, dépenses de fonctionnement, dépenses sociales, etc.).


C'est pourquoi, afin de cerner toutes ces informations importantes, nous avons donné aux joueurs une vision globale et détaillée en essayant de ne pas surcharger les menus. De plus nous avons voulu faire en sorte qu'il soit aisé de modifier les pourcentages dédiés à la Production Industrielle avec la souris (que ce soit avec la molette ou bien en laissant enfoncé le clic gauche). Vous verrez alors en direct les prévisions de vos futures productions et les possibles pénuries en ressources qui en découlent.

Votre Puissance Industrielle est déterminée à la fois par le nombre de vos Usines ainsi que de leurs niveaux et du nombre de personnes y travaillant (ouvriers et prisonniers de guerre). Celle-ci a des besoins énergétiques ; si vous ne fournissez pas de Pétrole ou de Charbon à vos Usines, leur productivité diminuera. 
Il en sera de même si vous n'avez pas assez de travailleurs. 
Il faudra donc faire attention à ne jamais manquer de main d’œuvre tout en surveillant les besoins en ressources qui pourraient très vite diminuer vos stocks. 

Votre Production Industrielle sera aussi impactée par les lois de votre pays (horaires de travail, âge de la retraite, âge légal pour travailler, travail des femmes, etc.). Vous pourrez également l'améliorer via de nombreuses recherches technologiques.


Maintenant que vous en savez plus sur la Production Industrielle, voyons en détail les différentes productions possibles:
*Richesse* - la Richesse permet de générer de la trésorerie afin de couvrir vos frais.*Besoins de premières nécessitées* - Ils couvrent les besoins basiques de votre population. Vous serez tenu, en fonction de vos lois, d'y consacrer une partie de votre Production Industrielle.*Ravitaillement* - Besoin vital pour vos hommes (vivres, matériels de premières nécessitées, habillement, etc.), le Ravitaillement sera l'une de vos priorités. Des soldats mal ravitaillés perdront assez vite leur Cohésion et si ce manque venait à durer, ils périront.*Fuel* - Essentiel pour les moteurs à combustion de vos véhicules, la production de Fuel est une priorité pour les pays fortement motorisés. Une pénurie risquerait d'immobiliser vos unités et d'en faire des cibles faciles.*Armes Légères* - Les Armes Légères regroupent les armes à feu (fusils, mitrailleuses, armes de poings, etc.), les petits engins explosifs (grenades, mortiers, mines, etc.) ainsi que les munitions de petits calibres.*Armes Lourdes* - Les Armes Lourdes regroupent les armes de gros calibres tels que les canons et les obusiers.*Moteurs* - Comme le nom l'indique, ils représentent les Moteurs équipant vos différents véhicules.*Frameworks* - Les Frameworks regroupent les châssis et les structures de vos véhicules ainsi que les plaques de blindages.*Pièces de Rechanges* - Les Pièces de Rechanges sont destinées à remplacer les pièces défectueuses ou dégradées de vos véhicules et de vos armes.*Cargo* - Contrairement aux autres, les Cargos se construisent avec des Moteurs, des Frameworks et des Pièces de Rechanges. Ils vous serviront lors de vos transactions commerciales mais serviront également à déplacer et débarquer vos soldats au delà des mers.

Pour chacun, les Réserves indiquent le stock actuel suivi de la capacité de stockage. Les capacités de stockage dépendent de vos Infrastructures, de la taille de vos Entrepôts et du niveau de vos installations portuaires. Elles pourront être améliorées en investissant dans vos constructions.
Lorsque vous capturez un Entrepôt, vous pourrez potentiellement saisir une partie du stock abandonné sur place et les utiliser pour votre effort de guerre.

Il vous sera également possible de laisser la main à votre Ministre de l'Industrie si vous souhaitez vous concentrer sur d'autres aspects du jeu mais, ne vous inquiétez pas, vous pourrez à tout moment reprendre la main sur la gestion de votre Production Industrielle.

C'est tout pour aujourd'hui. Nous profitons également de ce _Devlog_ pour remercier la rédaction de Canard PC et en particulier *ackboo* pour son article sur _FoH_ dans le numéro de Janvier  :B):

----------


## Pollux568

Bravo pour l'achievement "avoir une news dans CPC", tellement la classe :D

Et sinon, merci pour les devlogs, ils sont toujours cool à lire !
(ça me rappelle que j'en ai préparé quelques uns pour Abyss Crew, faudrait que je les mette en forme pour les poster un de ces jours  ::siffle:: )

----------


## LaVaBo

Vous avez un mini paragraphe pour annoncer votre jeu, dans les 2 pages jeu vidéo du dernier Guerre & Histoire (daté de février). Précisément page 95, dans le cadre "en bref".

----------


## Wolferos

> Bravo pour l'achievement "avoir une news dans CPC", tellement la classe :D
> 
> Et sinon, merci pour les devlogs, ils sont toujours cool à lire !
> (ça me rappelle que j'en ai préparé quelques uns pour Abyss Crew, faudrait que je les mette en forme pour les poster un de ces jours )





> Vous avez un mini paragraphe pour annoncer votre jeu, dans les 2 pages jeu vidéo du dernier Guerre & Histoire (daté de février). Précisément page 95, dans le cadre "en bref".


Merci à vous les gars pour vos messages ! Effectivement, on a vu qu'on parlait de nous dans Guerres & Histoire, ça fait du bien de se retrouver dans ce genre de magazines spécialisés  ::wub:: 
Pour ceux que ça intéresse, voici notre nouveau Devlog.

----------------------------------------

*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #5 - Prêts et Emprunts

Bienvenue dans ce cinquième Devlog de Fields of History: The Great War. Aujourd'hui nous allons aborder le système de prêts.



Lors du derniers Devlog sur la Production Industrielle, on vous parlait de production de richesse. Il faut savoir que dans FoH, vous pouvez emprunter de l'argent afin d'investir rapidement ou bien accorder des prêts aux autres pays en visant à plus long terme de manière à vous enrichir grâce aux intérêts qui vous perceverez.

Nous avons développé ce système de prêts afin de restranscrire l'endettement des états qui, tout au court de l'Histoire, eut une influence majeure sur la destinée de nombreuses nations.

Par exemple, à la fin du XIXè siècle, l'Empire Ottoman était tellement endetté qu'il dut accepter la création de l'Administration de la dette publique ottomane. Cet établissement, bien qu'officiellement mixte dans son fonctionnement, était en fait à la botte des banques européennes. 

Il en fut de même pour la situation économique critique de l'Empire Russe au début du XXè siècle. Durant des années, la Russie avait été contrainte d'accumuler les prêts afin de se moderniser, de payer ses anciennes dettes et de rétablir ses finances après sa débâcle lors de la guerre russo-japonaise de 1905. 
Suite à l'arrivée au pouvoir des bolchéviques en 1917, la dette Russe, qui était en grande partie détenue par des européens (majoritairement des français et des britaniques), fut unilatéralement répudiée le 29 décembre 1917 par un décret de la République soviétique de Russie.

Grâce à notre système de prêts, nous pouvons reproduire des situations similaires, qu'elles soient historiques ou non.


Dans FoH, si vous êtes endettés (Emprunts d'État ou auprès d'un autre pays) vous devrez payer des intérêts chaque jour. Ceux-ci viendront minorer votre production de richesse. La Dette Souveraine d'un pays est obtenue faisant le cumul de sa Dette Intérieure et de sa Dette Extérieure.

La Dette Intérieure est composée de :
*War Bond* - Emprunt d'État dont la durée est comprise entre un et deux ans avec un taux d'intérêt moyen (uniquement en temps de guerre)*Treasury Bill* - Emprunt d'État dont la durée est d'un an avec un taux d'intérêt élevé*Treasury Note* - Emprunt d'État dont la durée est comprise entre deux et dix ans avec un taux d'intérêt moyen*Treasury Bond* - Emprunt d'État dont la durée est supérieure à dix ans avec un taux d'intérêt faible

La Dette Extérieure est composée de :
*Loan (Taken)* - Prêt que vous avez souscrit auprès d'un autre pays*Loan (Given)* - Prêt que vous avez accordé à un autre pays


Via le menu diplomatique, vous pourrez soit proposer un prêt, soit en demander un. Bien entendu, en cas de guerre, il sera impossible de négocier un prêt.

Lors d'une négociation de prêt, plusieurs critères entrent en jeu. Les capacités d'emprunt et de remboursement (calculées à partir de la Dette Souveraine et de la Puissance Industrielle), la relation diplomatique entre les pays, la situation géopolitique (alliance, guerre, embargo, etc.).
Le montant, la durée et le taux d'un Loan (qu'il soit Taken ou Given) peuvent varier en fonction des situations.

Nous avons travaillé pour faire en sorte que notre Intelligence Artificielle puisse s'adapter lors des négociations. Ce n'est pas parce que vous entrenez de bonnes relations avec un pays qu'il acceptera forcément vos offres et demandes. 
Tout au long d'une négociation, vous aurez l'avis de vos diplomates (par l'intermédiaire d'un résumé textuel) qui estimeront les chances de succès. Il faudra faire des propositions raisonnables si vous voulez décrocher un accord.
Vous n'êtes cependant pas à l'abris d'un changement d'avis au court du temps. Il vous faudra choisir le bon timing pour négocier.

Contracter des emprunts peut s'avérer fort utile lorsque que vous avez besoin de liquidité rapidement (financement d'une nouvelle armée, investissement structurel, achat de ressources, etc.) mais prenez garde, même si cela peut sembler alléchant aux premiers abords, faites attention à ne pas entrer dans la spirale de l'endettement qui pourrait ruiner très vite votre pays.

Dans des cas extrêmes, comme la guerre par exemple, vous pourrez demander à vos alliés de suspendre les dettes que vous avez contracté auprès d'eux et ils pourront également demander la même chose de votre part.
Ce sera à vous de choisir si vous préférez soulager un allié afin qu'il puisse s'engager pleinement dans la guerre ou bien vous en tenir à une froide collecte d'intérêts afin de faire grossir toujours plus votre trésorerie.

Bien entendu, une nation qui devient votre ennemie suspendra tout de suite ses remboursements mais n'ayez crainte, vous pourrez faire valoir vos droits lors des conférences de paix et réclamer votre dû.

Vous aurez aussi l'opportunité de renégocier vos prêts. Dès lors que le pays auquel vous faites la demande soit dans une situation favorbale (finances solides et relations au beau fixe).

Nous espérons que ce Devlog vous a plu, on vous souhaite une bonne semaine et à bientôt !

----------


## Wolferos

*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #6 - Dépenses et Recettes
Bonjour les Canards !  ::): 
Bienvenue à tous dans ce sixième Devlog. Après avoir abordé dans les précédents Devlogs le fonctionnement des Dettes, des Prêts et de la Production de Richesse, nous souhaitons aborder aujourd'hui le détail des Dépenses et des Recettes.


En règle générale lorsque des entreprises ou des états présentent le bilan de leurs avoirs, ils font généralement un rapport détaillé débutant par un résumé sous forme de représentation graphique. C'est exactement l'approche que nous avons adopté pour aider le joueur à mieux comprendre et cerner ses Dépenses et Recettes. Cette solution est à la fois claire et fonctionnelle.


Pour mieux vous faire comprendre, la partie graphique est composée de trois graphes :
*-Expenses-* - Un diagramme circulaire qui représente l'ensemble des dépenses avec en son centre le total de ces dernières*-Incomes-* - Un diagramme circulaire qui représente l'ensemble des recettes avec en son centre le total de ces dernières*-Graphical Report-* - Un diagramme à barres composé de colonnes. Celles étant au dessus de l'axe zéro correspondent aux montants des Recettes alors que celles en dessous de cet axe correspondent aux montants des Dépenses. La hauteur maximale des barres dans les deux cas restant corrolée au montant le plus élevé (en valeur absolue)


A la suite des diagrammes vous pourrez, pour chaque catégorie de Dépense et de Recette, trouver le détail complet de ce qui les composent sous la forme de plusieurs tableaux dépliants. Chacun de ces tableaux pourra être déplié à votre guise afin que vous puissiez afficher seulement ceux qui vous semblent les plus importants pour vous.

Les Dépenses sont composées de :
*Army Wages* - Les Army Wages représentent l'ensemble des soldes militaires de votre Pays*Maintenance* - La Maintenance représente pour chaque région sous votre contrôle direct ou indirect les coûts d'entretien et de réparations des infrastructures*Loans & Debs* - Si vous avez contracté des Prêts ou que vous en avez consenti, vous pourrez voir le récapitulatif global de ceux-ci. En fonction de la situation, cela pourra être comptabilisé comme une Dépense ou bien comme une Recette*Resources Gathering* - Lorsque vous récoltez des ressources, il vous faudra payer les ouvriers qui s'en occupent. Les dépenses variant en fonction des gisements, de la ressource et de votre développement technologique*State Expenditures* - Pour faire fonctionner correctement votre Etat, il vous faudra payer le personnel nécessaire au bon fonctionnement de votre Pays (Hopitaux, Police, Education, Services Sociaux, etc.)


Les Revenus sont composés de :
*Industrial Production* - Représente la richesse produite par vos usines. Cette dernière varie en fonction de l'IPP que vous lui allouez*Tax Revenue* - Votre Etat pourra prélever des Taxes sur les biens achetés par vos populations (Taxes sur la Consommation). Il en va de même pour le Secteur Privé (Entrepreneurs, Secteur Financier, Secteur Commercial, etc.) que vous pourrez plus ou moins taxer en fonction de vos lois*Contributors* - Si votre Pays à des Subordonnés, ces derniers vous verseront une contribution en fonction de nombreux facteurs (Status, Population, Relation, etc.). Attention, la contribution n'est pas systématique. Un Subordonné entretenant de mauvaises relations avec vous pourrait refuser de vous verser cette somme
C'est tout pour aujourd'hui. Merci encore à tous ceux qui nous soutiennent et nous font confiance, que ça soit sur *Canard PC*, *Patreon*, *Steam* ou sur les réseaux sociaux. 

Bonne fin de semaine à tous !  :;):

----------


## Wolferos

*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #7 - Conditions Climatiques & Cycle Jour/Nuit

Salutation les Canards !  ::): 
Bienvenue à tous dans ce septième Devlog. Aujourd'hui nous abordons la gestion des cycles Jour/Nuit ainsi que la météo, aspects importants du gameplay de Fields of History.



Dans Fields of History les conditions climatiques jouent un rôle majeur. En plus d'influencer fortement les combats, ces dernières ont également un impact sur les transports, les ravitaillements, le moral de vos hommes ainsi que d'autres points que nous allons voir ensemble.

Retranscrire dans un jeu vidéo, de façon réaliste, la multitude de conditions climatiques auxquelles on peut être confronté dans la vraie vie n'est pas une chose facile. Pour Fields of History, ce fut un travail en plusieurs étapes.

Tout d'abord nous avons réalisé notre carte ingame à partir d'une projection cylindrique équidistante de la Terre que nous avons ensuite modifiée.

Puis nous avons reproduit le cycle solaire algorithmiquement afin de représenter les variations de luminosité tout au long de l'année en respectant les saisons ainsi que l'inclinaison de la Terre. 

Vous pouvez voir ci-dessous les représentations graphiques d'une journée et d'une année générées à partir des données du jeu.



Il a fallu ensuite prendre en compte les différences liées à la pluviométrie, à la vitesse du vent et à la température. Contrairement au cycle solaire, la météo n'est pas une science exacte. Aucune formule mathématique ne permet de connaître à ce jour le temps à l'avance (heureusement sinon plus de Miss Météo).

Pour obtenir des résultats réalistes, nous nous sommes basés sur les travaux de la NASA. Grâce aux nombreuses données offertes par l'agence américaine, nous avons pu établir, de manière empirique, une base de donnée. Nous avons ensuite programmé plusieurs modules utilisant ces données.

L'un des premiers modules a avoir été développé est celui qui gère la pluviométrie. Vous pouvez voir ci-dessous, grâce à un dégradé allant du blanc ( précipitation faible ou nulle) au bleu (forte précipitation) en passant par le vert (précipitation modérée), la représentation graphique des précipitations durant une année.



De fortes pluies auront des effets dévastateurs sur vos tranchées. De même la pluie jouera sur le morale de vos troupes et réduira potentiellement leur efficacité au combat. La pluie ne sera pas la seule à vous poser problème. Conjuguée à des températures négatives, elle pourrait se transformer en neige, voire en grêle, ce qui serait bien plus problématique.

C'est afin de prendre en compte ces nouveaux paramètres que nous développé le module des températures. Ci-dessous, vous pouvez voir la représentation graphique des températures sur les provinces terrestres.


Il y a plusieurs facteurs à prendre en compte lorsque l'on souhaite retranscrire au mieux les variations de températures sur Terre. Il y a tout d'abord l'ensoleillement (comme nous l'avons vu précédemment) qui joue un rôle majeur mais il est loin d'être le seul.

A l'instar de la pluviométrie, nous n'avons pas pu déterminer les températures avec un seul critère. Nous avons dû prendre en compte les différences de climats (continentaux, tempérés, tropicaux, etc.), les vents ainsi que les courants marins.
La NASA nous a été d'une grande en nous fournissant encore une fois les données nécessaires à la réalisation de ce travail de fourmis.

Une fois ce système de modules intégré au WolfEngine, nous avons pu, pour des raisons évidentes de gameplay, le simplifier en segmentant les résultats générés. 
La segmentation mise en place permet d'obtenir différents paramètres ingame importants.

L'ensoleillement d'une province est facilement identifiable. Soit il est important (Day), soit il est en phase de transition (Twilight), soit il est très faible ou nul (Night). De même pour les conditions météorologiques (ensoleillé, nuageux, pluvieux, brumeux, neigeux, etc.) ainsi que pour la température exprimée en degré Celsius.

C'est tout pour cette fois. Nous expliquerons plus en détail les conséquences sur les combats qu'ont ces paramètres lors d'un prochain Devlog.
D'ici là, portez-vous bien et profitez du beau temps !  ::lol::

----------


## Wolferos

*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #8 - Collecte des Ressources

Bien le bonjour aux Canards !  ::): 

Bienvenue à tous dans ce huitième Devlog. Aujourd'hui nous allons voir comment vous pourrez obtenir des ressources dans _Fields of History: The Great War_.


Bien avant que la Première Guerre Mondiale éclate, les productions industrielles des pays européens et des États-Unis se sont considérablement accrues. Pour répondre à ces besoins, les ressources et matières premières, sources de nombreuses tensions, ont sans cesse vu leurs consommations augmenter. Ces pays ont dû importer de plus en plus de ressources venant des quatre coins du globe, rendant ainsi leurs économies fortement tributaire du commerce extérieur.
La guerre ainsi que les rivalités entre les nations entraînèrent une forte demande sur les ressources stratégiques, ce qui entraîna une hausse des prix (le prix du baril de pétrole brut illustrant parfaitement cela, son prix inférieur à un dollar avant le début du conflit, avoisinait les deux dollars en 1918).
En plus de mobiliser comme jamais dans l'Histoire, des millions d'hommes, la Première Guerre Mondiale entraîna également un profond changement des modes de consommations et de productions, tant civils que militaires.
Comme l'a parfaitement résumé l'historien _Daniel Yergin_, la Première Guerre Mondiale "était une guerre entre les hommes et les machines. Et ces machines étaient alimentées par le pétrole".


Nous avons effectué un changement dans le design de l'interface Région qui permet d'afficher le nombre de gisements présents dans une région, en lieu et place des ressources produites.

Le nombre de gisements ne sera pas la seule donnée à prendre en compte désormais. Dans les faits, seuls certains gisements pourront être exploités à 100%. C'est pourquoi il vous faudra faire la différence entre gisements exploités et gisements sous votre contrôle.

La récolte et l'extraction des ressources se font quotidiennement. 
Le bilan journalier, à l'instar de ce que nous faisons déjà dans "Dépenses et Recettes", est résumé dans les tableaux suivants.


Pour chaque ressource, vous aurez :
*Région* - Le nom de la Région dans laquelle la ressource est récoltée ou extraite ainsi qu'un drapeau du pays la contrôlant. Si ce n'est pas vous, c'est que c'est l'un de vos subordonnés.*Deposits* - Le nombre de gisements exploités et le nombre de gisements total.*Cost* - Le coût associé.*Workforce* - La main d'oeuvre nécessaire nécessaire. Elle apparaîtra en orange si jamais vous manquez de bras.*Production* - La production journalière.

En fonction des relations que vous entretenez  avec vos subordonnés, vous pourrez exploiter plus ou moins pleinement les gisements de ressources qu'ils vous fourniront. Avoir de mauvaises relations diplomatiques avec vos subordonnés leur donnent le droit de limiter leurs contributions à votre égard.
De même, une région partiellement contrôlée ou bien une région avec une population mécontente aura un impact négatif.

En plus de ça, une partie de votre population civile devra pourvoir tous les postes afin d'avoir une production optimale. Si vous manquez de travailleurs, vous pourrez alors faire appel aux prisonniers de guerre qui viendront combler les emplois manquants. Si jamais malgré tout ça il restait encore des emplois vacant, alors votre production en sera affectée et vous ne profiterez pas à 100% de vos gisements exploitables.

A cela s'ajoute les dépenses d'exploitations. Il vous faudra payer les matériels, les  emplois ainsi que les divers frais fixes et variables.


Grâce aux technologies que vous rechercherez tout au long de votre partie, vous serez en mesure de réduire les coûts d'exploitations ainsi que le nombre de personnes requises tout en augmentant votre production avec de nouveaux procédés.

Vous aurez la possibilité de produire du charbon de bois par pyrolyse. Bien que cette méthode ne soit pas des plus économique, elle permettra à un pays manquant cruellement de charbon de palier au plus urgent.

A l'heure actuelle, nous réfléchissons encore à d'autres méthodes de transformations pour qu'un pays manquant de ressources puisse limiter les conséquences d'une pénurie.

C'est ainsi que se termine ce Devlog. Nous espérons qu'il vous a plus. Merci encore à tous ceux qui nous soutiennent quotidiennement !
Bon weekend à tous !  :B):

----------


## Imrryran

Bravo !
Je suis très impressionnée par ce que vous avez accompli . Vous êtes à temps plein dessus ou le patreon est trop juste ?
Je joue aussi mod hoi4 mais je viens de découvrir votre jeu, peut-être gagneriez-vous à faire plus de pub sur les écrans du mod ?

Techniquement vous faites comment ?
Moteur graphique basique et tout le reste à la main ?
Unity + asset qui va bien pour une carte de jeu de stratégie ?

----------


## Wolferos

> Bravo !
> Je suis très impressionnée par ce que vous avez accompli . Vous êtes à temps plein dessus ou le patreon est trop juste ?
> Je joue aussi mod hoi4 mais je viens de découvrir votre jeu, peut-être gagneriez-vous à faire plus de pub sur les écrans du mod ?
> 
> Techniquement vous faites comment ?
> Moteur graphique basique et tout le reste à la main ?
> Unity + asset qui va bien pour une carte de jeu de stratégie ?


Merci pour tes remarques et ton soutien !  :;): 
C'est vrai que le Patreon est un peu juste et qu'on s'attendait à un peu plus de monde mais nous tenons le cap malgré que ce soit un boulot de dingue quotidiennement.
Nous sommes à temps plein dessus depuis un peu plus de deux ans maintenant. Nous avons programmé notre propre moteur de jeu, le WolfEngine (codé en C++), et nous créons nous mêmes nos assets.

*----------------------------------------*

*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #9 - Fusils et Uniformes

Bienvenue dans ce neuvième Devlog. Cette fois, nous parlons de la manière dont nous avons conçu et créé les différents fusils et uniformes présents dans _Fields of History: The Great War_.


Bien que nous n'ayons pas le budget d'un gros studio de développement de jeux vidéo, nous avons voulu représenter fidèlement les différents fusils et baïonnettes utilisés au cours des différentes batailles de la Première Guerre mondiale.


Parmi ces fusils, il y a bien sûr le célèbre Gewehr 98, un fusil à verrou allemand fabriqué par Mauser et qui a remplacé le vieillissant Gewehr 1888 en tant que fusil principal dans l'armée allemande pendant la Première Guerre mondiale.

Mais, même si le Gewehr 98 était le fusil réglementaire de la Deutsches Heer, de nombreuses troupes de réserve (telles que les troupes coloniales de la Schutztruppe) utilisaient toujours le Gewehr 1888.

C’est pourquoi, par souci de réalisme, vous pourrez équiper vos troupes avec les armes de votre choix, chaque arme ayant bien entendu ses propres caractéristiques.

Vous pourrez même voler et produire les armes de vos ennemis (si vous avez réussi à subtiliser certaines de leurs technologies durant votre partie) et, si vous décidez de les équiper sur vos hommes, vous verrez directement la différence avec le modèle 3D correspondant en jeu.

Par ailleurs, nous nous sommes assurés que nos modèles 3D étaient économiques d'un point de vue GPU (utilisation de Low Polys) tout en maintenant un certain niveau de qualité. Ainsi, même les configurations les plus modestes pourront faire tourner le jeu.


Bien sûr, nous ne pourrons pas avoir les modèle 3D de toutes les armes utilisées lors de la Première Guerre mondiale. Dans le cas où nous n'avons pas le bon Modèle 3D, nous afficheront le modèle le plus visuellement proche graphiquement.

Par exemple, les modèles Lee-Enfield Mark I, Mark II, Mark III et M1917 (United States Rifle, cal .30, modèle 1917) partagent le même Modèle 3D (dans ce cas, celui du modèle Lee-Enfield Mark III).

Nous avons suivi le même principe pour les uniformes et les différents groupes ethniques. Si vous décider par exemple de mobiliser des troupes coloniales dans l'AOF (Afrique Occidentale Française), les divisions seront représentées par des soldats à la peau noire. De la même manière, nous avons créé des Skins spécifiques pour les soldats du Raj britannique, ceux de la Schutztruppe et bien d’autres encore.

En ce qui concerne les uniformes, leur importance sur le champ de bataille est loin d'être négligeable. Au début de la guerre, l'armée française équipait toujours ses hommes avec ses uniformes traditionnels colorés datant du XIXe siècle. _Adolphe Messimy_ (qui fut brièvement ministre de la Guerre avant 1913) déclara que "Cet attachement aveugle stupide à des couleurs les plus visibles aura des conséquences cruelles". L'Histoire lui donnera cruellement raison...


L'adoption de l'uniforme bleu horizon s'est traduite par un taux de mortalité nettement inférieur chez les soldats de première ligne. La mortalité diminua encore après l'adoption du casque M15 Adrian (l'armée française ayant été la première à utiliser un casque en acier pour se protéger des éclats d'obus).


Afin de représenter cela dans le jeu, nous avons créé et modélisé différents uniformes, couvres-chefs et casques (Pickelhaube, Brodie, Stahlhelm, Kabalak, etc.).

Pour nous, ces multiples Modèles 3D et Skins apportent au jeu une vision plus authentique et plus réaliste et, en plus de cela, facilite la gestion des troupes pour le joueur.
D'ailleurs, pour les plus curieux d'entre vous, sachez que nous travaillons avec deux logiciels Open-Source. Nous créons nos modèles 3D avec Blender (https://www.blender.org) et nos textures avec GIMP (https://www.gimp.org).

C'est tout pour aujourd'hui. En espérant que ce Devlog vous aura plu, nous vous souhaitons un bon weekend !  ::):

----------


## Wolferos

*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #10 - Guerres & Conflits

Bienvenue à tous les Canards dans ce dixième Devlog. Aujourd’hui nous allons parler des Guerres et des Conflits. Dans Fields of History: The Great War, vous pourrez avoir un bilan des guerres passées et des guerres en cours.


Cela fera certainement plaisir aux amateurs d’Histoire et cela permettra aux joueurs de comprendre pourquoi les relations entre la Russie et le Japon étaient plutôt tumultueuses au début du XXème siècle  ::ninja:: 


Ces bilans permettent de connaître le Score de Guerre de chaque participant à une guerre, de savoir qui tue, qui se fait tuer et qui participe activement ou non au conflit. Mais le Score de Guerre représente un ensemble de facteurs. Vous pouvez marquer des points en capturant des territoires (surtout les points stratégiques) ou en tuant vos ennemis. À l’inverse perdre des territoires ou des hommes risquera de faire baisser votre Score de Guerre.

Sur la capture d'écran ci-dessous, vous pouvez voir que le Luxembourg est grisé et qu’il a une icône d’un drapeau blanc, c’est tout simplement parce qu’il s’est déjà rendu.


Vous pourrez également connaître rapidement les pays susceptibles de rejoindre une guerre en cours et anticiper ainsi l’ouverture d’un nouveau front.

Vous remarquerez que l’on peut voir parmi les participants les drapeaux de pays pas tout à fait souverains, comme celui de la Bavière. Cela s’explique par la comptabilité que l’on fait des morts.
Si des troupes Bavaroises tuent des ennemis, leur contribution augmentera le Score de Guerre de leur chef (c’est à dire l’Empire Allemand). Cependant, les morts Bavarois sont propres à la Bavière et sont comptabilisés pour chaque pays, aussi mineur soit-il.

Il en est de même pour les troupes coloniales, si vous gardez vos troupes coloniales en défense des colonies, cela vous donnera rapidement une indication sur l'ampleur des combats se déroulant outre-mer.

Il vous faudra également prendre en compte la loyauté de vos subordonnés, si vous envoyez vos troupes coloniales sur le front, méfiez-vous des possibles répercussions sur les relations que vous entretenez avec ces derniers (ce qui pourrait mener à du mécontentement et aboutir à une révolte !).

D’ailleurs, le respect de votre autorité et le niveau de vos relations sera très important pour l’appel à la guerre de vos alliés. Le Canada pourra refuser d’envoyer ses hommes en soutien au Royaume-Uni dans le cas où les relations entre ces deux pays seraient orageuses.

Dans le cas inverse, une entente parfaite entre le Royaume-Uni et un autre pays, que ce soit un subalterne comme l’Australie ou un allié comme la France, pourront pousser les deux pays à former une Union. Dans le cas d’une Union, l’effort de guerre sera commun et les entrepôts seront partagés entre les deux pays, ce qui permettra aux troupes des deux pays de se ravitailler mutuellement l'un chez l’autre. Vous aurez également la possibilité de recevoir ou d’envoyer des corps expéditionnaires vers un pays tiers.


C’est pour représenter tout cela au mieux dans le jeu que nous avons fait plusieurs types de guerre :
*Total War* - L’objectif dans une Guerre Totale est que l’un des deux camps parvienne à une victoire totale en obtenant la reddition (ou le retrait de la Guerre) de tous les pays membres du camp opposé.*Limited War* - Une Guerre Limitée est une guerre ayant des objectifs préalablement déterminés comme par example, la revendication d’un territoire spécifique. Un pays qui déclare une Guerre Limitée sur un territoire et qui le conserve augmente son Score de Guerre chaque jour qui passe pendant lesquels il occupe ce territoire. À l’inverse, s’il ne contrôle pas le territoire, il perdra progressivement son Score de Guerre. Les Guerres Limitées sont donc des guerres avec une durée limitée qui se termine par une victoire ayant des conséquences modestes.*Civil War* - Elle peut éclater lors d’une révolution, deux camps distincts se forment alors jusqu’à prendre le contrôle du Pays (Révolution bolchevique, Guerre civile finlandaise, etc.)
*PS :* Une Guerre Limitée peut se changer en Guerre Totale si les circonstances viennent à changer (par exemple dans le cas où deux guerres fusionnent où lors d’un événement spécial)

Pour obtenir la reddition d’un adversaire, il faut préalablement que ce dernier soit dans une situation délicate. De plus, vous pouvez sa reddition de plusieurs façons, par la force ou par la négociation.

Si lors d’une guerre, un pays perd le contrôle sur un nombre important de territoire, sa volonté nationale diminuera de plus en plus. Si cette dernière atteint 0, le pays sera forcé d’abandonner.

Vous pouvez également demander à un pays de se rendre, vous pouvez par exemple lui permettre, en échange de son retrait de la guerre, de récupérer tous ses territoires. Un pays aux abois pourrait faire ce choix mais il ne s’y risquera pas à moins d’être au bord du gouffre ou d’être en très mauvais terme avec ses alliés.

Votre pays pourra être membre d’une Alliance. Une Alliance est un groupement de plusieurs Pays prêts à prendre les armes si l'un de ses membres est attaqué. Cependant, même si un pays est membre d’une Alliance, il peut se soustraire à la défense mutuelle s’il le souhaite (il sera alors expulsé de l’Alliance et aura le Malus « Non fiable » pendant plusieurs mois, ce qui entachera fortement sa diplomatie).

Au début de la partie, il y a déjà deux Alliances en place. Les Allemands avec l’Autriche-Hongrie et l’Italie du côté des Puissances Centrales et la France avec la Russie dans l’Entente.


Vous pourrez voir l’Alliance à laquelle vous appartenez ainsi que tous les Membres de cette dernière dans le Menu Politique. Vous pourrez également connaître pour tous les pays qui ont le contrôle sur leur armée (les troupes Bavaroises sont par exemple sous le contrôle de l’Empire Allemand alors que les troupes Canadiennes sont sous le contrôle des Canadiens) et le nombre d’hommes qu’ils ont mobilisé.

Comme ce fut le cas historiquement, les relations dans le jeu entre l’Italie et ses deux alliés ne sont pas vraiment au beau fixe début 1914. Le joueur aura plusieurs manières d’influencer l’Italie pour que cette dernière décide de participer à la guerre du côté des Puissances Centrales ou, comme ce fut le cas à partir de 1915, du côté de l’Entente.

Si le Leader d’une Alliance se rend, le moral des autres membres de cette Alliance sera affecté d’un malus. Cependant, les membres restants peuvent malgré tout poursuivre le combat. Dans ce cas, un nouveau Leader d’Alliance est nommé suite à un vote entre les membres restants.

Nous comptons également faire en sorte que les conflits aient des conséquences sur le soutien populaire, nous voulons que contrairement au Mod, la durée du conflit, le nombre de pertes humaines, les bombardements et les pénuries poussent les peuples à abandonner lentement leurs fois en leurs dirigeants, avec pour conséquence éventuelle l'apparition de révoltes (qu’elles soient soutenues de l’étranger ou non).

Il faut rappeler qu’en 1918 l’Allemagne n’avait presque pas perdue de terrain, bien que les pertes allemandes furent terribles et que les nouvelles sur le front étaient chaque jour moins bonnes. Ce sont surtout les mutineries de la révolution de novembre et l’instauration des conseils ouvriers dans certaines villes qui forcèrent le Kaiser à renoncer au trône allemand et qui mirent fin à la guerre.


Dans Fields of History il sera donc possible de gagner une guerre sans pour autant envahir jusqu’à la dernière province de vos ennemis. Financer des révoltes ou bien faire craquer psychologiquement vos ennemis pourra tout aussi bien vous apporter la victoire !

En espérant que ce Devlog vous aura plus, nous tenons à nous excuser encore une fois pour le peu de nouvelles que l’on vous donne. On a eu quelques problèmes administratifs qui nous ont pris un temps non prévu et auxquels nous étions, bien malgré nous, forcés de nous plier. Sachant que le développement du jeu nous prend déjà tout notre temps, on peut dire que c’est très mal tombé.

Merci encore pour votre soutien (sur *Canard PC*, *Patreon*, *Steam* ou sur les réseaux sociaux) et on peut déjà vous dire que le prochain Devlog sera publié le 11 novembre prochain  :;):

----------


## Wolferos

*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #11 - Batailles Terrestres

Salut à tous les Canards !

Il y a trois ans, le 11 novembre 2016, presque cent ans après la fin de la Première Guerre mondiale, nous avions mis à disposition de tous notre Mod pour Hearts of Iron IV sur le Steam Workshop.

Deux ans plus tard, le 11 novembre 2018, à l'occasion du Centenaire de l'Armistice de Compiègne, nous avions annoncé à 11h11 grâce à un Trailer sur YouTube, Fields of History: The Great War, notre propre jeu de Grande Stratégie.

Depuis lors, nous travaillons sans relâche au développement de notre jeu. Passer de modeurs amateurs à développeurs professionnels n'a pas été une tâche facile et nous tenons à vous remercier pour votre soutien, vos encouragements et vos messages, que ce soit sur Patreon, Twitter, Facebook ou ailleurs.

Sans plus tarder, passons au Devlog d’aujourd’hui, dans lequel nous abordons un point majeur de FoH, les Batailles Terrestres.


Comme vous le savez probablement, les combats terrestres ont représenté la plupart des engagements militaires de la Première Guerre mondiale, allant de simples escarmouches de quelques heures à de grandes offensives de plusieurs jours, comme à Tannenberg ou à Verdun.

Il arrivait parfois qu'à cause de généraux à l'esprit étriqués ou habitués à des doctrines d'avant-guerre ou tout simplement incapables de s'adapter à de nouvelles stratégies, de nombreux hommes se retrouvèrent sacrifiés lors d'attaques répétées et sans espoir, aboutissant généralement à des journées sanglantes et meurtrières. Ces généraux fiers et trop confiants pensaient qu’un moral et une détermination supérieure étaient suffisants pour triompher des armes modernes. L'opinion publique britannique de l'époque répétait souvent que leurs soldats étaient des lions dirigés par des ânes...

Afin que le jeu reflète ce contexte particulier, nous avons veillé à ce que les généraux, quel que soit leur niveau hiérarchique, jouent un rôle clé pendant les combats.

Pour les représenter au mieux, nous avons conçu l'Interface de Combat, que nous détaillerons point par point.


Nous vous avions présenté l’Organisation militaire dans un précédent Devlog, dans lequel nous vous expliquions l’importance de vos choix dans la gestion de vos corps, de vos armées et de vos généraux. Les choix que vous ferez affecteront, directement ou indirectement, chacun de vos futurs engagements. Tant que vous aurez correctement affecté vos généraux, vos soldats seront en mesure de se battre dans les meilleures conditions possibles. Par contre, les soldats sans généraux, livrés à eux-mêmes, souffriront cruellement d'un manque d'efficacité, d'organisation et de combativité. Ils seront également plus susceptibles de battre en retraite. Il est donc préférable d’avoir une chaîne de commandement complète, même avec des généraux inexpérimentés, plutôt que d'en avoir une disparate.


Sur la capture d'écran ci-dessus, prenons le cas de l'Attaque. A la tête de cette offensive, nous retrouvons le général Remus von Woyrsch avec des détails le concernant. Nous pouvons voir son niveau d'expérience et la Stratégie qu'il applique actuellement. Un Général peut adapter sa Stratégie en fonction de la situation sur le terrain mais aussi en tenant compte de vos instructions. Vous pouvez assigner à chaque Général jusqu'à trois Stratégies pour qu'il puisse adapter sa tactique chaque situation.

Enfin, les dernières informations dont vous disposez sur un Général sont les Médailles qu'il a obtenues tout au long de sa carrière. Elles sont décernées aux Généraux à la suite de certaines actions spécifiques. Par exemple pour obtenir la Médaille de Montagnard, un Général doit avoir fait ses preuves dans le milieu montagneux. Représentant l'expérience et la maîtrise de certains domaines, elles peuvent avoir un impact sur les troupes selon certaines conditions (combativité, adaptation, survivabilité, combat de nuit, etc.). 

Lors d'une bataille et quel que soit le camp (en attaque ou en défense), le Général de l'armée le plus expérimenté auquel les troupes sont rattachées sera responsable des opérations sur le terrain et donnera ses instructions aux autres unités. Si vous combattez aux côtés d'alliés, un général allié pourra prendre la tête du commandement.


Vous aurez également accès à un résumé représentant les morts et blessés de votre côté, ainsi qu’une estimation du nombre de pertes ennemies au cours de la bataille.

Avec le temps, vos blessés seront soignés dans vos hôpitaux de campagne et reviendront au fur et à mesure reconstituer vos rangs. Le temps nécessaire au rétablissement de vos blessés dépendra en partie de l'équipement que vous fournirez à vos troupes, mais surtout de vos technologies médicales. Il est à noter que dans notre jeu, un Général peut être blessé dans un combat. La probabilité que cela se produise diminue en fonction de la position hiérarchique qu'il occupe (un Général de Corps ayant plus de risque d'être blessé qu'un Général d'Armée, qui lui est plus loin du front).

Juste en dessous, vous trouverez toutes les autres caractéristiques et spécificités qui influenceront les batailles. Il faudra tenir compte des Conditions Climatiques, du cycle Jour/Nuit et de la topographie des différents types de terrains sur lesquels vous serez amenés à combattre. Grâce à ces indicateurs, vous pourrez rapidement vous faire une idée des conditions qui impacteront vos troupes. 

Par exemple, attaquer la Russie en plein milieu de l'hiver, dans la boue pendant une tempête de neige, au milieu de la nuit et sous le bombardement de l'ennemi, compromettra grandement votre offensive. Par conséquent, vous devrez peut-être redéployer vos hommes ou reporter vos attaques si vous ne voulez pas connaître à votre tour une Bérézina.


Pour connaître l'évolution d'une bataille dans le temps, vous aurez à votre disposition un Indicateur de Bataille. Entre 0 et 100, il indique la progression de l'attaquant. S'il est inférieur à 50, c'est parce que la défense domine la bataille et inversement s'il dépasse 50. Cette représentation est utile pour avoir une vue d'ensemble de la situation. Par contre, il n'est pas très précis. C'est pourquoi, en plus de cet indicateur et afin de permettre à chaque joueur de comprendre facilement la situation d'une bataille, nous avons créé le Plan de Bataille Dynamique qui offre un retour visuel en direct de la situation sur le terrain.

Plus précis et plus direct, le Plan de Bataille Dynamique affichera une variété d'informations. Tout d'abord, les défenseurs, qui sont positionnés autour du centre du plan pour représenter l'endroit où se déroulent les combats.


Sur les côtés, on trouve les attaquants placés en fonction de leurs positions et provinces d'attaque. Si vous êtes encerclé ou si vous effectuez des opérations d'encerclement, vous le verrez directement sur le plan de bataille. Au fur et à mesure que le combat progresse, vous verrez la situation évoluer. Cela donne une meilleure idée de la situation qu'un Indicateur de Bataille, mais contrairement à ce dernier, il n'est pas disponible en dehors de l'interface de combat.


Sous le Plan de Bataille Dynamique, vous trouverez la liste des unités directement engagées dans un combat. Vous aurez un aperçu de la situation globale de vos troupes avec pour chacune:

Le Nom et l'icône NATO du TemplateLe Niveau d'ExpérienceUn Drapeau représentant l'origine des hommesUne barre verte indiquant le pourcentage d'hommes capables de combattre au sein de l'unitéUne barre bleue représentant la Cohésion (qui correspond à la volonté de vos hommes de se battre)Une barre jaune symbolisant l'Équipement et le Carburant.Les Dégâts (Armement léger | Armement lourd)Les Protections (Défense | Armure)Les Dégâts spéciaux (Coups Critiques et Armes Spéciales)L'espace nécessaire au déploiement de l'unité dans la Zone de Déploiement

La Zone de Déploiement représente la place que vous avez pour déployer vos unités. En effet, selon le terrain sur lequel se déroule la bataille, vous ne pouvez déployer qu'un nombre limité d'hommes. 

Selon la composition de vos unités, elles occuperont plus ou moins d'espace sur le champ de bataille. Pour augmenter la Zone de Déploiement, vous devrez attaquer de plusieurs provinces à la fois. Les troupes qui rejoignent la bataille ainsi que celles de la Réserve peuvent alors participer à la bataille si l'espace le permet.

Les unités accumulent de l'Expérience lors des batailles. A l'issue de celles-ci, l'Expérience acquise est répartie entre les unités et leurs Généraux. C'est grâce à l'expérience acquise que vos troupes et généraux gagneront des niveaux.


Enfin, au bas de l'interface se trouve la liste des unités de la Réserve. La Réserve est composée d'unités ne prenant pas encore part au combat. Soit parce qu'elles viennent d'arriver sur la Zone d'Engagement, soit parce qu'elles n'avaient pas assez d'espace pour se déployer.

Si une unité engagée dans un combat est forcée de se replier ou de battre en retraite, une unité de Réserve aura alors l'opportunité de monter au front et de prendre sa place. Cette rotation se fait sous conditions et selon les ordres des Généraux.

Tant qu'une unité est en Réserve, elle ne peut pas participer au combat mais Le rôle de la Réserve ne s'arrête pas là. En effet, elle a une autre utilité. Lors d'une attaque, si un ennemi décide de contre-attaquer la province depuis laquelle vous attaquez, au lieu d'interrompre le combat ou de faire combattre vos troupes sur deux fronts, les unités de Réserve se détacheront et iront faire face à cette attaque. Si vous avez assez de troupes en Réserve, cela vous permettra de continuer vos attaques. Dans le cas contraire, il peut être préférable d’organiser une retraite tactique.

Ce onzième Devlog touche à sa fin. Nous aurions aimé annoncer aujourd'hui une date pour les premières Test Builds mais malheureusement le jeu n'est pas encore assez avancé pour le permettre. Nous vous remercions de votre patience et nous vous tiendrons bien sûr informés dès que nous aurons une date.

Nous vous souhaitons à tous un bon lundi, une bonne semaine et nous vous disons à bientôt pour un prochain Devlog  :;):

----------


## Wolferos

*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #12 - Stratégies Terrestres & Tactiques

Ho Ho Ho les Canards  :Fouras: 

Bienvenue pour ce douzième Devlog. Aujourd'hui, nous allons discuter d'une fonctionnalité que les plus attentifs d'entre vous ont peut-être déjà remarqué dans les précédents Devlogs : Les Stratégies Terrestres & les Tactiques.


La stratégie militaire est devenue un art à part entière depuis l'Antiquité. Tout au long de l'Histoire, de nombreux esprits brillants se sont consacrés à ce domaine (Sun Tzu, Alexandre, Napoléon, von Clausewitz et bien d'autres) et, qui sait, peut-être que parmi vous se cache un descendant de Napoléon !

À la fin du 19e siècle, la pensée stratégique était concentrée sur l'offensive et la plupart des chefs militaires n'avaient pas encore pris la mesure des effets dévastateurs que pouvaient avoir des mitrailleuses bien placées, pourtant cette arme avait déjà connue l'épreuve du feu durant les guerres anglo-zouloue, russo-japonaise et la seconde guerre des Boers.
Malgré la puissance de ces armes, beaucoup restaient convaincus que des troupes courageuses restaient le ciment d'une percée réussie. Selon eux, la volonté et le moral ainsi que l'entraînement supérieurs de leurs hommes, les meilleurs du monde, étaient à même de tout surmonter!
Les horreurs des boucheries qui suivirent lors des affrontements de 1914 mirent rapidement fin à cet enthousiasme. Il est rapidement devenu évident qu'une défense préparée pouvait résister à presque n'importe quelle offensive. L'idée d'un conflit bref avec des hommes de retour à la maison avant Noël grâce à quelques batailles décisives n'était plus à l'ordre du jour.

La Grande Guerre est rapidement devenue une guerre d'attrition, où le but était de saigner l'ennemi et de saper son moral, en jouant la montre dans l'attente que son industrie s'essouffle. Les percées sont devenues rares le long des lignes de défense du front occidental. Les attaques sur les lignes ennemies furent suspendues afin de pouvoir masser des milliers d'hommes dans l'espoir d'atteindre une supériorité numérique écrasante, de l'ordre d'environ dix contre un en général. Il fallait en prime pouvoir bénéficier d'un appui-feu d'artillerie continu. Sans ça, toute tentative de percer les défenses ennemies fortifiées aurait été vouée à l'échec. Alors même que les défenseurs pouvaient facilement écraser les quelques survivants qui avaient pu pénétrer dans leurs tranchées.
Par conséquent, ces attaques ont rarement réussi et ont fini par coûter des milliers de vies aux assaillants.

Les développements technologiques de la Première Guerre Mondiale, tels que la Reconnaissance Aérienne, la Radiotélégraphie ou les Gaz de Combat, parmi d'innombrables autres technologies, ont eu un fort impact sur les différentes Stratégies utilisées.
Fort de leur expérience, une nouvelle génération de Généraux développa de nouvelles Stratégies en s'adaptant continuellement à ces avancées. À la fin de la guerre, l'utilisation des premières Mitrailleuses Légères (comme la Maxim 08/15 ou le Browning BAR M1918) ou l'utilisation des Lance-Flammes par des unités d'Élites (comme les Stoßtruppen) aidèrent à briser les lignes ennemies, d'autant plus lorsque ces derniers bénéficiaient de l'appui-feu des premiers Chars de Combat.

Afin de refléter cette évolution constante durant la Grande Guerre tout en permettant aux Joueurs d'évoluer sur les champs de bataille de différentes manières, nous avons établi dix grandes familles de Stratégies dans lesquelles ils pourront investir à leur guise en fonction de leur façon de jouer.


Comme vous pouvez le voir dans la capture d'écran ci-dessus, chaque Stratégie se compose de plusieurs niveaux. Chacun de ces niveaux vous permettra de débloquer des Bonus et/ou des Tactiques. Vous aurez besoin d'Expérience Militaire pour obtenir plus de Stratégies.

L'Expérience Militaire s'acquiert principalement au cours des Combats, mais vos Généraux ainsi que les membres de votre Cabinet Ministériel pourront également y contribuer.


Des Stratégies plus avancées nécessitent plus d'Expérience Militaire pour les avoir. En réalité, vous ne serez probablement pas en mesure de déverrouiller toutes les Stratégies au cours de votre partie ; il est alors beaucoup plus efficace et pratique de se concentrer sur un ensemble plus restreint de points forts.

*Massive Assault* vous permet d'effectuer des attaques plus importantes avec beaucoup plus de Cohésion pour tenter de submerger l'ennemi*Trench Warfare* rend vos Tranchées plus efficaces et permet à vos troupes de mieux s'entraîner à combattre dans les tranchées*Night Operations* vous aidera à mieux combattre dans l'obscurité, vos troupes utilisant la couverture du crépuscule ou de la nuit à leur avantage*Guerrilla Warfare* entraîne vos troupes dans l'art du combat sournois, en utilisant des manœuvres furtives tout en harcelant l'ennemi*Force Concentration* rend vos attaques plus efficaces en évitant le dispersement de vos forces tout en vous concentrant sur les points faibles des lignes ennemies*Flexible Offense* donne la possibilité à vos Généraux de moduler leurs attaques pour faire face à toute éventualité qui pourrait venir remettre en cause leurs plans*Siege Battle Plans* donnera à vos Artilleries une formation plus adaptée lors des sièges, améliorant leurs Cohésion et la priorité de ciblage de leurs cibles*Defensive Preparations* améliore la capacité de vos troupes à créer des défenses plus solides et plus durables*High Ground Planning* vous donnera un avantage tant en attaque qu'en défense dans les zones où l'élévation du terrain est un facteur important*Special Operations* permet aux troupes et aux Généraux d'utiliser plus efficacement les nouvelles technologies comme les Chars et les Gaz de Combat


Comme nous l'avons vu plus haut, les Tactiques ont également trois niveaux, représentant la capacité de vos chefs militaires à les comprendre et à les exécuter. Le niveau de Base (Bronze) permet à votre Général d'utiliser la Tactique à un niveau basique, en l'exécutant sans en avoir une compréhension approfondie. Le niveau Avancé (Argent) représente la capacité de votre Général à utiliser une Tactique dont il comprend la globalité mais dont il n'est pas encore expert. Un Général utilisant une Tactique avec une exécution de niveau Supérieure (Or), représente une compréhension complète des tenants et aboutissants de cette Tactique et de la façon de l'exécuter au plus haut degré, en tirant parti au maximum des effets positifs tout en évitant la plupart des pièges et des inconvénients courants qu'un Général moins expérimenté ou moins compréhensif rencontrerait.

En effet, vos Tactiques ne sont pas simplement des manœuvres avantageuses et/ou imparables. Vos Tactiques auront certaines faiblesses que des adversaires expérimentés pourront exploiter. Par exemple, Creeping Barrage (Tir de Barrage en français) est une Tactique offensive très efficace, mais très rigide, ce qui signifie qu'il est beaucoup plus urgent de la contrer contrairement à d'autres. Il est donc primordial de changer vos Tactiques en fonction de la situation afin de minimiser vos pertes. 

De plus, il ne suffit pas d'avoir une compréhension large et globale des Tactiques pour les utiliser réellement ; après tout, vos Généraux ont besoin de vos ordres et de leurs Plans de Bataille. Assigner des Tactiques à vos Généraux leur permettra de les exécuter au plus haut degré possible au combat. Alors même que le Général le moins qualifié peut exécuter un ordre de niveau Basique, un Général avec au moins une capacité Enhanced peut utiliser une Tactique de niveau Avancé. Pour les Tactiques Supérieures, seuls les meilleurs Généraux seront capables de les utiliser.

Avec la fin de ce Devlog et toutes ces explications, nous espérons que vous pourrez vous projeter un peu plus dans l'organisation de vos armées. Malgré le froid de l'hiver, le développement de FoH avance toujours à plein régime, afin de créer un jeu de Grande Stratégie sur la Première Guerre mondiale que nous aurions nous-mêmes aimé pouvoir découvrir en tant que joueurs.

Noël est là et contrairement aux rudes hivers que connurent de nombreux hommes dans les tranchées durant les mois de décembre 1914, 1915, 1916 et 1917, nous espérons que vous allez tous passer de très bons moments en famille. Merci encore pour votre soutien et vos messages, nous serons heureux de vous revoir en 2020.

Passez d'excellentes fêtes, un bon réveillon et un Joyeux Noël !  :Cigare:

----------


## Wolferos

*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #13 - Stratégies Navales & Aériennes

Bienvenue à tous les Canards ! La trêve est terminée, les troupes sont de retour dans les tranchées, et cela ne peut signifier qu'une chose : c'est l'heure du premier Devlog de 2020.

Bien que ce ne soit pas l'objectif principal du Devlog d'aujourd'hui, certains ont demandé à ce que l'on fasse un résumé de l'année 2019 comme nous l'avions fait pour 2018. Cette année 2019 peut se résumer à un progrès constant. Chaque jour, le jeu prend davantage la forme que nous voulons et nous sommes fiers du résultat et du travail accompli jusque là. Notre objectif principal n'a pas changé, à savoir, vous fournir une expérience de Grande Stratégie bien plus poussée que celle que vous avez pu connaître sur notre Mod. C'est une des raisons qui nous pousse à poursuivre sur la lancée de décembre en continuant à vous présenter les mécaniques du jeu. 
Après avoir parlé des Stratégies et Tactiques Terrestres dans le précédent Devlog, aujourd'hui nous allons aborder celles des branches Navales et Aériennes.


Lorsque le HMS Dreadnought quitta les cales sèches de la base navale de Sa Majesté à Portsmouth pour la première fois, l’équilibre des forces maritimes fut bouleversé. En 1904, lors de la Bataille de la Mer Jaune, la flotte japonaise composée de Cuirassés Pré-Dreadnought exploita à son avantage la portée et la puissance de feu de ses navires (comme les deux canons jumeaux de 305 mm équipant les cuirassés Mikasa et Shikishima) pour déclencher un déluge d’obus sur le premier Escadron russe du Pacifique. L’absence de l’Escadron russe, en raison des dommages subis lors de la Bataille de la Mer Jaune, fut l’une des raisons majeures de la défaite de la Marine Impériale Russe lors de la Bataille de Tsushima l'année suivante.

Le Dreadnought était donc un produit de la pensée navale émergente de l’époque. Possédant des canons plus lourds, un meilleur blindage et une propulsion améliorée, rendant les autres modèles obsolètes et obligeant les autres marines à s’adapter. Les formations devinrent plus complexes et il fallait maintenant prendre en compte la puissance de tir qu'il pouvait représenter en combat. En parallèle, les petits navires devaient se concentrer sur la mobilité et l’utilisation de torpilles qui, pour un coût bien moindre pouvaient être tout aussi dévastatrices.

Durant la Première Guerre mondiale, la Royal Navy fit tout son possible pour bloquer l’accès de la mer du nord à la Hochseeflotte grâce à sa position géographique avantageuse, bloquant par conséquent cette dernière dans la Baltique. La Kaiserliche Marine quant à elle n’était pas disposée à risquer un affrontement direct entre les deux flottes car elle savait qu’un engagement total entraînerait la victoire de la Grand Fleet qui possédait un plus grand nombre de cuirassés.
Cet avantage numérique n’était pas le fruit du hasard. En effet, grâce à la doctrine du Two-Power Standard, l’Amirauté britannique s’évertuait à maintenir un nombre de navires de guerre au moins équivalent aux forces combinées des deux plus grandes flottes mondiales.
Plus tard, en 1916, la victoire (à la Pyrrhus) tactique allemande lors de la Bataille du Jutland mis un frein définitif aux ambitions des Amiraux de la Hochseeflotte. Ajouté à ça le blocus britannique sur l'économie allemande, l’Empire Allemand fut donc contraint de revoir sa stratégie.

Par conséquent, l’idée d’obtenir la victoire lors d’une bataille décisive fut oubliée au profit des raids de convois et d’escarmouches. De plus, avec l’adoption de la guerre sous-marine sans restriction par l’Allemagne, l’Entente se vit obligée de créer et de maintenir des flottes d’escorte pour sécuriser ses différentes routes maritimes qui étaient harcelées par le redoutable U-Boot.

La guerre dans les airs est quant à elle une toute autre histoire. Alors que la marine est entrée en guerre avec l'idée de conflits de masse, la puissance aérienne a d'abord été considérée comme un bras de soutien mineur de l'armée et de la marine en étant cantonnée au début à des missions similaires aux ballons d'observations (reconnaissance, réglage de tir d’artillerie, bombardements légers, etc.).

Le capitaine Bertram Dickson, premier pilote du Royal Flying Corps, prophétisa l'avenir de l’aviation militaire. Au début du XXe siècle, il fit l'observation que bien que la puissance aérienne soit alors limitée, bientôt la supériorité aérienne serait tout aussi importante que les opérations au sol, et que quiconque contrôlerait les cieux aurait un avantage significatif lors d’une guerre. L’avenir lui donna raison.
C’est le pilote italien Giullio Gavotti qui largua une bombe pour la première fois en opération sur des positions ennemies lors de la guerre Italo-Turque. La Bulgarie et la Roumanie emboîtèrent le pas et c’est en 1913 que le premier bombardier fut conçu.

Très vite, on réalisa l’avantage des bombardiers et il fallut peu de temps pour passer d’avions de reconnaissance non armés à des avions équipés de mitrailleuses pouvant abattre d’autres appareils. Les théoriciens et pionniers commencèrent rapidement à établir des stratégies et des théories entourant l'utilisation des avions dans la guerre, notamment avec l’apparition de nombreux rôles spécialisés (supériorité aérienne, attaque au sol, bombardement tactiques et stratégiques, etc.).   Ces Tactiques furent ensuite appliquées par les premiers As de l’aviation comme Godwin von Brumowski originaire d'Autriche-Hongrie, René Fonck en France, le Canadien Billy Bishop et, bien sûr, le fameux Manfred von Richthofen (surnommé le Baron Rouge).

Ce développement fut étroitement lié aux améliorations technologiques qui évoluèrent à un rythme effréné tout au long de la guerre. Ce fut notamment le cas avec l’apparition des premiers bimoteurs, des premiers bombardiers quadrimoteurs (comme les Zeppelin Staaken R.VI ou l’Ilia Mouromets) et avec plus tard, la création des premiers avions entièrement métalliques.


C’est en ayant à l’esprit cette agitation propre à l’époque que nous avons établis nos Stratégies tout en ayant à cœur le plaisir de jeu. C’est pour cette raison que pour l’intégration en jeu des nouvelles Stratégies, nous avons procédé de la même façon que pour les Stratégies et Tactiques Terrestres.

Comme nous l’avons vu plus haut, même si la Première Guerre mondiale n'a pas vu autant d'affrontement maritime que la Seconde, les pays de l’époque disposant d'une marine avaient chacun leurs propres Stratégies. Pour traduire ces nuances en jeu, nous avons programmé les Stratégies Navales suivantes :

*Submarine Warfare* permet d’améliorer l’efficacité de vos sous-marins lors de leurs raids en mer*Fleet Concentration* se focalise sur le positionnement et la synchronisation de vos navires durant les combats*Anti-Submarine Warfare* améliore la lute anti-sous-marine de vos navires et les aide à contrer les effets dévastateurs des sous-marins*Maritime Power Projection* permet de s'assurer que les navires en mer restent organisés et prêts au combat en tout point*Control of the Sea* vous donne un avantage lors de vos patrouilles et offre ainsi à vos flottes la possibilité de mieux contrôler une zone maritime*Fleet in Being* vous permet de privilégier la sécurité de votre flotte en renforçant ses capacités défensives*Prolonged Naval Operations* permet à vos flottes une meilleure gestion de leurs stocks de vivres et de munitions pour être en mesure de rester plus longtemps en opération*Commerce Raiding* spécialise vos flottes dans des opérations de harcèlement ainsi que dans la guerre économique par l’attaque de convois isolés 


La guerre aérienne étant destinée à devenir un théâtre majeur, voyons ensemble les Stratégies Aériennes que nous avons implémentées et qui suivent le même raisonnement :

*Aerial Reconnaissance* forme vos pilotes à suivre et à transmettre ce qui se passe réellement sur le front et rend leurs vols de reconnaissance plus efficaces.*Air Combat Manoeuvring* améliore les capacités de combat et d’esquive lors des dogfights auxquels vos pilotes feront face*Tactical Bombing* améliore les bombardements sur les installations défensives et troupes ennemies, permettant de préparer le terrain pour vos unités terrestres combattantes*Strategic Bombing* vous permet de focaliser vos bombardements sur les installations stratégiques de vos ennemis et de saper leurs capacités industrielles*Formation Flying* permet d’adopter de meilleures formations pour optimiser la consommation de carburant en vol et améliore le repérage des formations ennemies*Offensive Counter-Air* donne à vos pilotes une meilleure formation sur ce qu'ils doivent faire lorsqu’ils croiseront l'ennemi en vol*Basic Fighter Maneuvers* forme vos pilotes aux manœuvres aériennes de base leur permettant d’éviter les erreurs les plus communes en combat ou lors des ravitaillements*Air Basing Capabilities* améliore la vitesse à laquelle vous pourrez enchaîner les missions ainsi que les capacités de maintenance et de durabilité de vos avions grâce à l’entraînement du personnel de vos bases aériennes


Tout comme avec les forces terrestres, vous pouvez attribuer une Tactique à un Amiral ou à un Commandant d'escadron aérien. Cependant, ces chefs militaires ne peuvent adopter qu'une seule Tactique à la fois son application pourra prendre un certain temps.


Les Tactiques aériennes seront représentées de la même manière dans le jeu que les Tactiques navales et terrestres. Comme vous pouvez le voir sur la capture d'écran ci-dessus, vous pourrez débloquer les Tactiques suivantes et les attribuer à votre Commandant d'escadron aérien, chacune ayant des avantages et des inconvénients.

Ce Devlog sur les Stratégies et Tactiques des forces Navales et Aériennes touche à sa fin. Nous espérons qu'il vous a plu et que vous cernez maintenant notre approche. Afin de poursuivre sur l’aspect stratégique, nous pouvons d’ores et déjà vous dire que le prochain Devlog portera sur le pire cauchemar de Napoléon : la Royal Navy.
Nous vous souhaitons à tous un excellent week-end et on vous dit à bientôt !  :;):

----------


## Amiral Crapaud

C'est du super bon boulot les gars.
Et puis je constate que je ne suis pas le seul indie wargamer français à aimer les updates à rallonge ^^
Vous avez trouvé/êtes en recherche d'un éditeur? Vous en êtes où du développement sur une échelle à 100?
Parce que bon, une fois qu'on accouche d'un truc pareil, spécialement à partir de son propre moteur, les possibilités sont quasi illimitées...!

----------


## Wolferos

> C'est du super bon boulot les gars.
> Et puis je constate que je ne suis pas le seul indie wargamer français à aimer les updates à rallonge ^^
> Vous avez trouvé/êtes en recherche d'un éditeur? Vous en êtes où du développement sur une échelle à 100?
> Parce que bon, une fois qu'on accouche d'un truc pareil, spécialement à partir de son propre moteur, les possibilités sont quasi illimitées...!


Salut *Amiral Crapaud* et merci beaucoup pour ton message ! ::lol:: 

Pour répondre à tes questions, nous avons déjà été approché par un éditeur mais nous avons préféré continuer de notre côté car sa proposition ne nous convenait pas. En ce qui concerne le jeu, notre objectif est 2020 même si pour le moment nous ne pouvons pas encore donner une date précise. Avant l'_Early Access_ sur _Steam_, il y aura les _Tests Builds_ réservés à certaines personnes et à certains de nos supporters _Patreon_.

Concernant les _Devlogs_, nous allons rendre notre 14ème disponible à tous (et en Français :Cigare: ) d'ici quelques heures, celui-ci aura pour thème la _Royal Navy_ de la Perfide Albion ! ::happy2::

----------


## Amiral Crapaud

Muhahaha.
Cool - à tous les égards  :;): 
Continuez le bon boulot!

----------


## Wolferos

*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #14 - La Royal Navy

Salut les Canards !  :Cigare: 
Comme nous vous l’annoncions dans le dernier Devlog, celui d’aujourd’hui sera consacré à Andrew... Vous ne savez pas qui est Andrew ? C’est le surnom (dont personne ne connaît vraiment l’origine  ::huh:: ) de la plus célèbre des Forces armées britanniques : *La Royal Navy !*  ::lol:: 


L'Angleterre anglo-saxonne était une puissance navale respectable à la fin de la Conquête normande mais cela ne dura guère longtemps. L'élite au pouvoir ne voulait plus investir dans la marine et a très vite concentré ses efforts sur l'armée anglaise afin qu'elle puisse tenir tête à ses différents ennemis tant sur les îles britanniques que sur le continent.

Contrairement à l'image populaire de l'Angleterre, c'était surtout l'Écosse qui était considérée comme la puissance navale des îles britanniques et cela fut vrai pendant une grande partie du Moyen Âge, et ce, jusqu'à la Renaissance.
On peut tout de même souligner quelques grandes victoires navales, notamment pendant la guerre de Cent Ans, comme lors de la Bataille de L'Écluse (durant la guerre de Cent Ans) qui fut d'ailleurs l'objet d'une plaisanterie à l’époque qui consistait à dire que les poissons parlaient Français à forcer de manger leurs cadavres...  :haha: 

Les années qui suivirent ne furent cependant pas aussi glorieuses pour les Anglais et leur domination sur les mers ressemblait plus à un coup d’éclat qu’autre chose. Ce fut d'autant plus vrai après la perte des possessions anglaises en France et les Anglais durent se contenter de la partie sud de leur île.

Quelques années plus tard, la Dynastie des Tudors adopta une politique navale radicalement différente. Poussé par plusieurs facteurs (intérêt pour la colonisation, importance accrue de la protection du commerce extérieur, concurrence des autres puissances navales) le roi Henry VII commença à agrandir les infrastructures portuaires de l'Angleterre. Son digne héritier, Henry VIII, établi une flotte permanente à grande échelle (une première depuis 1066) et fit construire de nombreux navires de guerre.

Enfin, Elizabeth I se servit de cette nouvelle flotte, répartie en plusieurs escadrons, afin d'établir et protéger les colonies du Nouveau Monde. Fort de cette nouvelle arme, l'Angleterre repoussa l'Invincible Armada des Espagnols et les obligea à abandonner leur domination sur l'Atlantique.

Malgré tout, l'enthousiasme pour la « Navy Royal » n'était plus aussi vif à la fin du XVIe siècle (au grand dam des commerçants anglais et pour le plus grand bonheur des corsaires).
Cela poussa Oliver Cromwell a réaliser les avantages d'avoir une grande flotte et il mit tout en oeuvre pour la reconstruire. Après la Restauration, l’un des premiers actes forts du nouveau roi Charles II fut de céder la « Navy Royal » (qui était alors une possession personnelle du Roi) à la nation. Devenue institution nationale, elle changea alors de nom pour devenir « The Royal Navy » et devint la plus grande flotte d'Europe.

L'avantage véhiculé par cette énorme flotte est vite devenu évident. Aucun autre pays européen ne pouvant affronter seul la Royal Navy, les Anglais furent libres de se concentrer sur la création de leur Empire colonial, ce faisant, ils purent coloniser l'Amérique du Nord et les Indes avant les autres.

Cela conduit à une période de domination pour l'Angleterre, les rares pays qui osaient la défier devant batailler avec sa marine afin de garder ou reprendre les multiples petites colonies de l'époque. En 1667, à la surprise générale, les Néerlandais firent une brèche dans l'armure de sa majesté lors du Raid sur la Medway, ce fut la pire défaite navale anglaise de l'histoire et elle incita les Anglais à, une fois de plus, augmenter le nombre de leurs navires. L'Union avec l'Écosse survenue quelques années plus tard permit la fusion de la flotte anglaise et écossaise. Le long règne de la Royal Navy sur les mers du globe venait tout juste de commencer et il allait se révéler presque sans partage...

Tout au long du XVIIIe siècle, les Britanniques étendirent leur flotte et prirent progressivement l'avantage sur les Pays-Bas et l'Espagne en matière d'innovations. Ils mirent au point le système de notation des navires (adopté ensuite, peu ou prou, par la plupart des marines) et bouleversèrent l'architecture navale, avec des navires de guerre bien plus grands et, surtout, bien mieux armés. L'emprise de la Grande-Bretagne sur la mer lui conférait un quasi-monopole sur le commerce mondial, et ce, même en dehors de son propre empire colonial.


Dès lors, tous ceux qui tentèrent de défier les Anglais sur les mers échouèrent. Les Français se cassèrent les dents en 1759 lors de la Bataille des Cardinaux puis de nouveaux en 1798 lors de la Bataille d'Aboukir mais c’est surtout l’incroyable victoire de la Royal Navy sur les flottes combinées des Français et des Espagnols lors de la Bataille de Trafalgar en 1805 qui confirma la suprématie navale de l'Angleterre.

Pendant près d’un siècle, plus personne n’osa défier Andrew. Afin d’assurer sa domination, le Royaume-Uni adopta en 1889 le Naval Defence Act qui définissait le Two-Power Standard : la flotte de l'empire britannique devait maintenir un nombre de navires de guerre au moins équivalent aux forces combinées des deux plus grandes flottes mondiales (qui étaient alors celles de la Russie et de la France) mais au lieu de calmer les choses, cette décision relança la course aux armements.

Le 6 décembre 1897 le Prince von Bülow (alors secrétaire d'État aux Affaires étrangères) déclare au Reichstag que « l'Allemagne veut une place au soleil ». Cette volonté était le fruit de la Weltpolitik du Kaiser Guillaume II afin d’assurer une présence allemande dans les eaux territoriales mondiales. Le projet fut confié à l’Amiral von Tirpitz qui eut dès lors à cœur de faire en sorte que la Kaiserliche Marine puisse rivaliser avec la Royal Navy.

Pour la Grande-Bretagne, il était hors de question de rester sans rien faire, personne ne devait pouvoir défier la Royal, il fut alors décider d’établir des alliances (avec la France en 1904 et avec la Russie en 1906) et de redoubler d’efforts pour s’assurer de garder le dessus sur les Allemands.

En 1914, lorsque la Grande Guerre éclate, la Royal Navy se compose principalement de navires construits au cours des 15 dernières années. Le conflit avec la Hochseeflotte de l'Empire allemand semble inévitable. Malgré l'écrasante supériorité numérique de la Royal Navy sur la Kaiserliche Marine, les Allemands veulent en découdre. La Bataille du Jutland sera l'apogée de cet affrontement, véritable victoire à la Pyrrhus pour les Allemands, elle amena ces derniers à laisser leurs navires en retrait jusqu'à la fin de la guerre.
Ce ne sera donc pas une tâche facile, mais c'est la tâche à laquelle vous devrez faire face si vous jouez le Royaume-Uni.


Comme vous pouvez le voir, nous nous sommes attachés à ce que chaque navire de l’époque soit intégré au jeu, nous avons épluché soigneusement les archives et les registres des flottes, des navires et des escadrons afin d’avoir une représentation fidèle dans le jeu.

Pour la constitution des groupes, nous avons cherché pendant des heures le meilleur compromis afin d’éviter une trop grande complexité.


Nous avons opté pour un format hybride, les unités navales (composées d’un ou plusieurs navires) sont en quelques sortes des « Divisions » sur l’eau et elles ont 4 niveaux d’importance qui déterminent un nombre de Slots (les navires occupent un certain nombre de Slots en fonction de leur taille, un Destroyer prenant par exemple bien moins de Slots qu’un Dreadnought).

- *Half-Flotilla*, l’unité navale de base, elle a peu de Slots et elle est sous les ordres de l’Amiral de la Fleet à laquelle elle est rattachée, très pratique pour des Missions de Scouting ou de Raiding

- *Flotilla*, une demi-flottille (Half-Flotilla) avec plus de Slots. Vous pourrez promouvoir une Half-Flotilla en Flotilla en utilisant des points d’expériences militaires, de quoi assurer des Missions plus dangereuses (Bombardements, Blocus maritimes, etc.)

- *Squadron*, à la différence des Flottilles, les Squadrons sont commandés par un Amiral dédié ce qui aura un impact important lors des batailles navales, veuillez donc à toujours mettre vos meilleurs navires dans des Squadrons afin d’optimiser leur efficacité

- *Grand Squadron*, c’est une escadre (Squadron) améliorée avec un nombre de Slots important, il vous coûtera très cher de faire évoluer un Squadron en Grand Squadron. Vous en aurez donc très peu et ce seront un peu comme des unités d’élite chargés des Missions les plus difficiles


Vous pourrez nommer un Navire *Flagship of the Navy* (le Fleuron de la Marine). Les meilleurs marins et officiers de toute votre marine seront transférés sur le Navire, ce qui aura pour effet d’améliorer de nombreuses statistiques. Attention cependant car, s’il venait à couler lors d’une bataille, sa perte pourrait avoir de fâcheuses conséquences sur le moral de vos marins.  ::unsure:: 


À la manière de l’Armée de Terre, vous devrez nommer un homme à la tête de votre Marine, que ce soit un Politicien (comme Winston Churchill, First Lord of the Admiralty, de 1911 à 1915) ou un Amiral (comme Alfred von Tirpitz, Großadmiral de la Kaiserliche Marine) ainsi qu’un Amiral-Adjoint pour l’aider dans sa tâche.


Dans un menu latérale, à droite du Naval Order of Battle, vous pourrez avoir accès à un rapide résumé de le constitution de votre Marine. Cela est d’autant plus facile que chaque Navire est catégorisé (Dreadnought, Super-Dreadnought, Croiseur de Bataille, etc.)

En dessous vous pourrez aussi rapidement voir les navires en construction, attention cependant, certains navires en construction ne vous sont pas forcément destinés in fine car, particularité de _Fields of History_, vous serez en mesure de construire des navires pour d’autres pays avec des contrats (ou de demander à un autre pays de construire les vôtres).

Il faut savoir qu’historiquement de nombreux pays n’étaient pas en capacité de réaliser eux-mêmes certains navires (en particulier les Dreadnoughts) comme par exemple l’Almirante Latorre, un Super-Dreadnought construit par les Britanniques pour la Marine chilienne.

Ce Devlog touche à sa fin, mais avant cela, nous tenons à remercier chaleureusement les passionnés et les historiens qui ont pris le temps de documenter cette période afin de préserver cette histoire importante.  :;): 
Ces archives méthodiques nous ont donné des tonnes d'informations sur l'Armada britannique et nous vous invitons à les consulter :

- The Monthly Navy List sur La Bibliothèque nationale d'Écosse (_The National Library of Scotland_)
- The Royal Navy sur _Naval Encyclopedia_
- Dreadnought Battleships List sur _World War 1 Naval Combat_
- British Warships, 1914-1919 de F.J. Dittmar & J.J. Colledge
- La Royal Navy sur _The Dreadnought Project_
- La Royal Navy sur _Navypedia_

Sur ce, prenez-soin de vous et on vous dit à bientôt pour le prochain Devlog qui aura pour objet l’adversaire numéro 1 de la Royal Navy durant la Grande Guerre : La Kaiserliche Marine et sa célèbre Hochseeflotte !  ::trollface::

----------


## Wolferos

*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #15 - Die Kaiserliche Marine

Bonjour à tous les Canards et bienvenue dans ce quinzième Devlog. Après avoir parlé de la Royal Navy, le sujet d'aujourd'hui porte sur la marine de l'Empire Allemand, la Kaiserliche Marine. Sans plus tarder, entrons dans son histoire afin de mieux comprendre la situation dans laquelle elle se trouvait au début de la guerre.


Malgré une longue histoire politique, une marine forte a toujours fait défaut aux Allemands (en partie à cause de l'unification tardive de l'Allemagne) mais les enjeux stratégiques étaient bel et bien présents pour le contrôle de la Mer Baltique.

À l'époque des tribus, des clans et des royaumes barbares, les historiens ont rapporté que les Allemands utilisaient principalement des navires de transport reconvertis pour mener des raids sur des villes côtières afin d'obtenir des ressources et des esclaves. Ils s'en tenaient pour la plupart à la guerre au sol et ce alors même qu'un royaume barbare aurait pu avoir la capacité de constituer une flotte importante (comme les royaumes Wisigoths ou Ostrogoths). Cette situation fut plus tard la même pour les États allemands qui se modernisaient progressivement après la chute de l'Empire Romain d'Occident.

L'Empire de Charlemagne conservait une marine fluviale mais ne disposait pas d'une marine de haute-mer. Une tendance largement poursuivie par le Saint-Empire Romain Germanique surtout lorsqu'il fut très centralisé. La seule bataille navale significative de l'Empire durant cette période fut celle de la bataille de Giglio avec la marine normande de Sicile. Il faudra cependant attendre la décentralisation qui s'ensuivit pour apercevoir les premiers signes de rupture avec cette tendance.

La Ligue hanséatique opta pour une marine devant fonctionner comme une seule entité. C'était la première fois que des Allemands avaient une marine permanente. Cette nouvelle flotte, petite par sa taille, était pour autant très novatrice dans ses conceptions d'armes et de canons (qui seront d'ailleurs imités par toutes les puissances navales européennes de l'époque). Cette flotte fut la première à mettre en place un véritable blocus et fut également la première à effectuer des bombardements côtiers de manière efficace. De la fin du 14e siècle au début du 16e siècle, la flotte de la Ligue a été la plus importante des mers du Nord et de la Baltique, remportant régulièrement des victoires face à des puissances navales supérieures comme celles de l'Angleterre et de l'Union de Kalmar. Cette période s'achèvera à l'époque de la féodalité des comtes danois, où le soutien désastreux de la Ligue hanséatique aux puissances catholiques conduira à des défaites majeures au cours des batailles de Bornholm et de Little Belt, mettant un terme aux ambitions de la Ligue.

Lorsque les membres de la Maison de Hohenzollern héritèrent de la Prusse, ils prirent le contrôle de la flotte avec enthousiasme, créant non seulement une flotte modeste, mais aussi un empire colonial. Cependant, suite à la proclamation de la Prusse comme un État unifié en 1701, la flotte fut laissée à l'abandon car les Prussiens pensaient que les Hollandais et les Britanniques leur apporteraient un soutien naval en cas de guerre. Ils paieront très cher cette erreur d'appréciation lors de la première guerre de Schleswig.


La capacité du Danemark à maintenir un blocus tout en empêchant le passage des troupes prussiennes vers le Sjælland permit de contraindre diplomatiquement la Prusse à un retrait tout en offrant aux Danois des conditions plus que favorables. Suite à cela, le Parlement de Francfort, qui voulait unifier l'Allemagne, demanda la création d'une nouvelle flotte allemande. Le prince Adalbert de Prusse, père de la marine allemande moderne, fut chargé de faire de cette idée une réalité.

Les idées d'Adalbert furent acceptées avec scepticisme par son frère aîné, le roi Friedrich Wilhelm IV. L'achat de la baie de Jade (qui deviendra plus tard Wilhelmshaven) donna à la Prusse les installations nécessaires pour créer une flotte suffisamment importante. De plus, la prise du Holstein pendant la seconde guerre de Schleswig allait s'avérer être un lieu idéal pour les constructions navales allemandes. La création du Germaniawerft donna aux marines de la Confédération de l'Allemagne du Nord, puis de l'Empire Allemand, deux avantages majeurs : l'innovation et la rapidité de construction.

Jusqu'au début de la Grande Guerre, l'Empire Allemand utilisera sa flotte comme un moyen d'exercer sa puissance dans le monde entier. La plupart des navires allemands étaient alors de conception novatrice et avant-gardiste, en particulier les destroyers et croiseurs légers qui étaient considérés comme les meilleurs au monde. Il ne faut pas non plus oublier les sous-marins allemands dont les capacités étaient pratiquement inconnues des Britanniques et des Français.

Pendant la Première Guerre mondiale et contrairement à ce que Friedrich von Ingenohl avait espéré, la Hochseeflotte n'a pas vraiment pu prendre part à des batailles décisives, à l'exception de celles de Dogger Bank et de Gotland en 1915 et bien sûr de celle du Jutland en 1917. La Kaiserliche Marine passa une grande partie de la guerre dans les ports tandis que les U-Boots tentaient d'influencer du mieux qu'ils pouvaient la guerre. La supériorité numérique britannique s'est avérée trop importante pour la flotte Impériale, situation faisant echo au cauchemar qu'avait été la première guerre de Schleswig. Certains pensent que la marine allemande n'avait aucune chance face à la Royal Navy mais d'autres estiment que c'était surtout la faute de l'Amirauté allemande, le plus simple pour trancher ce débat sera de refaire l'histoire dans Fields of History !  ::ninja:: 


Que ce soit pour la Kaiserliche Marine ou pour toute autre marine, nous avons procédé exactement de la même manière que pour la Royal Navy. En nous basant sur les archives nationales et de nombreuses sources, nous avons reconstituée aussi fidèlement que possible la marine allemande. Comme d'habitude, vous pourrez réorganiser votre marine comme bon vous semble et vous retrouverez pour chacune, la même structure organisationnelle (Half-Flotillas, Flotillas, Squadrons et Grand Squadrons) que nous vous avions présenté dans notre précédent Devlog.


La volonté allemande ne se limitait pas uniquement qu'à rivaliser avec la Grand Fleet de la Royal Navy. L'Empereur voulait également que la Kaiserliche Marine étende son influence dans les colonies. La plus importante des forces navales non européennes des Allemands était sans aucun doute l'Escadre d'Extrême-Orient dirigé par le Vizeadmiral Maximilian von Spee, qui, dès le début de la guerre, a réussi à obtenir plusieurs succès en appliquant la guerre de course.


_« Carte postale montrant le SMS Deutschland aux côtés du SMS Gefion avec le portrait du Prinz Heinrich von Preußen »_
Cependant, l'Escadre d'Extrême-Orient fut rapidement menacé par les marines australienne et britannique et l'entrée du Japon dans la guerre aux côtés de la Grande-Bretagne mettra fin aux ambitions allemandes dans le Pacifique. En conséquence, von Spee ne pu empêcher la reddition allemande à Tsingtau le 7 novembre 1914.


Vous pouvez voir ci-dessus un résumé de la Kaiserliche Marine dans le Naval Overview. Bien qu'elle soit numériquement inférieure à sa rivale, elle possède de nombreuses unités navales qui vous permettront de garder le contrôle de la Baltique. De plus, en raison de son programme d'armement naval, l'Empire Allemand a également de nombreux navires en construction qui seront les bienvenus pour renforcer vos flottes.

Contrairement aux britanniques qui seront contraints de répartir leurs navires afin de protéger leurs lignes de ravitaillement, vous pourrez opter pour différents choix. Vous pourrez par exemple protéger vos possessions coloniales ou ramener toute votre marine en Allemagne afin de dominer la Baltique, ce qui vous permettra de profiter de vos nombreux ports et chantiers navals pour approvisionner ou réparer vos navires.
Comme l'a dit Winston Churchill (lorsqu'il était le First Sea Lord de la Royal Navy) la marine allemande est un "luxe". Il ne tiendra donc qu'à vous d'imposer votre domination pour lui prouver le contraire. Une tâche qui sera compliquée mais pas impossible.

Après vous avoir présenté la Kaiserliche Marine et son organisation, nous ne pouvions résister à l'envie de vous donner un aperçu du menu de construction des unités navales dans Fields of History.


Parmi les navires en construction que vous pouvez voir se trouvent trois Dreadnoughts, le SMS Großer Kurfürst, le SMS Bayern et son sister-ship le SMS Baden ainsi que le croiseur léger SMS Graudenz qui fut d'ailleurs cédé à l'Italie après la Guerre en guise de réparation et commissionné par la suite dans la Regia Marina sous le nom de Ancona.

Lors de leur mise en service dans la Hochseeflotte, le SMS Baden et le SMS Bayern faisaient figures de véritables mastodontes. De ces deux imposants Super-Dreadnought, le SMS Baden, sous le commandement du Konteradmiral Franz von Hipper, fut désigné vaisseau amiral de la Kaiserliche Marine (remplaçant le SMS Friedrich der Grosse dans ce rôle) jusqu'à la fin de la guerre.

Afin de pouvoir aller plus en détails, nous vous expliquerons la construction des navires dans notre prochain Devlog.  :;): 

Nous tenons également à remercier, comme pour la Royal Navy, les personnes qui ont méticuleusement rassemblé de nombreuses informations sur les marines du monde entier et plus particulièrement sur la marine allemande. Si vous souhaitez plus d'informations, nous vous recommandons de visiter les sites web suivants :

Kaiserliche Marine sur _Naval Encyclopedia_Imperial German Navy sur _The Dreadnought Project_High Seas Fleet sur _1914-1918-online International Encyclopedia of the First World War_Organisation of the German Imperial Navy 1914-1918 sur _Naval History_
Ce Devlog touche à sa fin, nous espérons que vous l'avez apprécié et que vous en avez appris davantage sur la situation et les enjeux maritimes de l'époque. Comme nous l'avons dit précédemment, le prochain Devlog portera sur la production navale des navires.
En attendant et malgré tout ce qui se passe avec le coronavirus nous continuions de travailler, en espérant que de votre de côté la situation ne soit pas trop compliquée à vivre et surtout qu'aucun de vos proches n'est malade. Prenez bien soin de vous et de votre famille. Auf Wiedersehen !  :Beer:

----------


## farfrael

Drapal.
C'est très intéressant tout cela d'un point de vue historique mais cela n'apporte pas vraiment d'information sur lles progrès de développement du jeu lui même. 
Avez vous une date cible de sortie ?

----------


## Wolferos

Merci @farfrael  :;):  Pour répondre à ta question, on prévoit dans un premier temps de sortir des Tests Builds pour cette année (afin de repérer et d'éviter les bugs critiques) avant d'envisager dans un second temps de pouvoir mettre en ligne la première Early Access sur Steam.

----------


## Wolferos

*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #16 - Production des Navires

Bonjour à tous et bienvenue dans ce nouveau Devlog. Aujourd'hui nous allons parler de la construction des navires dans _Fields of History: The Great War_. 


Avant de commencer, nous tenions à vous dire que si nous avons été un peu long pour sortir ce nouveau Devlog c'est parce que nous avons retravaillé les Shaders du jeu afin d'améliorer grandement le rendu de FoH. Les nouveaux rendus feront l'objet d'un Devlog à part afin que vous puissiez constater l'évolution graphique. En attendant, nous vous mettons une capture d'écran pour vous donner une idée des progrès en cours.


Sinon, comme nous vous en avions parlé dans nos précédents Devlogs, au début du XXème siècle la course à l'armement se fit aussi sur les Mers, culminant avec la montée des tensions en Europe, la construction navale fut souvent considérée comme représentative de la capacité de projection d'un pays ainsi que de sa capacité industrielle.

Un pays sans une Marine forte ne pouvait prétendre à un rôle déterminant dans le partage de l'Afrique. De nombreuses nations coloniales européennes (à l'exception notable du Royaume de Belgique qui était dépourvu de marine militaire) lancèrent de nombreux chantiers navals et la jeune nation américaine leur emboîta rapidement le pas. La défaite russe à Tsushima et la montée en puissance de l'Empire du soleil levant amplifia cet état de fait car il était devenu clair que le contrôle de la mer serait crucial lors des prochains conflits.


Lorsque nous avons pensé le système de production des navires, nous voulions qu'il soit le plus réaliste possible dès le départ. Le principal problème rencontré dans d'autres jeux de stratégie était la possibilité de pouvoir lancer la construction de navires à l'autre bout du monde sans jamais vraiment être inquiété par de possibles raids ennemis ou des pertes de territoires. Pour nous, il était primordial de pouvoir priver un ennemi de sa capacité de production afin de permettre au joueur de tenter des manœuvres audacieuses.

C'est pourquoi nous avons fait le choix que la construction des navires se fasse localement et non globalement à l'échelle du pays. Chaque chantier naval possède donc un nombre de Slots de construction différent en fonction de ses installations portuaires.

De même pour les navires, en fonction de leur type et de leur classe, un navire nécessitera plus ou moins de Slots de construction. Il sera bien entendu moins coûteux de construire un Destroyer qu'un Dreadnought et ce dernier nécessitera des installations bien plus conséquentes que pour un navire d'escorte. Vous pourrez également ajouter des équipements sur vos navires (Canons de marine de différents calibres, canons antiaériens, blindage de la coque, pont/kiosque renforcé, etc.) mais aussi améliorer ou modifier le moyen de propulsion (turbines à vapeur plus puissantes, chaudières améliorées, etc.) mais cela aura forcément un impact sur le coût du navire et son temps de construction, tout dépendra de la façon dont vous concevez votre navire.


Comme vous pouvez le voir, il y a différents Slots représentant plusieurs états
Ceux en gris foncé permettent de savoir le nombre de Slots libres au sein d'un Chantier NavalCeux en gris avec un point noir au milieu permettent de connaître le nombre de Slots actuellement utilisés pour d'autres chantiers

Et pour ceux qui est des autres, tout dépendra de la situation
Si vous n'avez que des Slots en vert, cela signifie que la construction est optimaleSi vous avez des Slots en orange, cela veut dire que le navire n'a pas tous les Slots requis pour sa construction et que cette dernière s'en retrouvera ralentieEnfin si vous avez des croix rouges, c'est que la construction du navire est interrompue et qu'elle restera à l'arrêt en attendant qu'un slot se libère

Les navires en production passent par deux phases tout au long du cycle de construction.

Launched (mise à l'eau en Français) signifie que les principaux éléments du navires ont été posés et installés. Si vous annuler la construction d'un navire après sa mise à l'eau, vous aurez du mal à le ferrailler et vous récupérez donc beaucoup moins de ressources.
À l'inverse, s'il est encore au début de sa phase de construction, demander son annulation vous permettra de récupérer une part non négligeable des ressources investies ainsi que de son coût.

Bien entendu, vous pourrez mettre en pause la construction d'un navire et reprendre celle-ci plus tard. Vous pourrez également augmenter la queue de production d'un navire si vous souhaitez en avoir davantage. Le nom d'un navire sera quant à lui modifiable en fonction de vos envies.

Sachez qu'il est aussi possible de rééquiper des navires déjà construits. Cela vous permettra de faire évoluer vos forces navales tout au long du conflit sans devoir relancer un nouveau programme à chaque fois qu'une nouvelle amélioration sera disponible, que ce soit après le vol d'une technologie ennemie ou après avoir découvert une nouvelle technologie maritime.

Ce n'est pas parce qu'un navire est en construction qu'il n'est pas pour autant vulnérable à un bombardement ennemi. De même, si jamais votre port se fait capturer par un ennemi, il pourra essayer de capturer les navires (qu'ils soient en construction ou non) qui s'y trouvent et, s'il y arrive, il pourra alors les incorporer dans ses forces navales, terminer leurs constructions ou bien les ferrailler et ainsi récupérer de précieuses ressources. Bien entendu, ce choix s'offrira également au joueur s'il se retrouve dans la même situation. Vous devrez donc faire attention à ne pas vous faire surprendre lorsque vous laisser vos navires à quai.


Autre point important qui nous tenait à cœur c'est la possibilité de faire construire des navires par une autre nation (comme ce fût le cas historiquement). En fonction du pays que vous jouerez, ce dernier n'aura peut être pas toutes les installations nécessaires à la construction d'une marine de guerre ou alors ses capacités de construction seront limitées. Il est alors possible de demander à une autre nation de construire des navires pour vous. Vous devrez tout d'abord être en bon terme avec le pays en question, lui fournir toutes les ressources requises et payer une somme non négligeable lors de la signature du contrat.
Lors de la signature d'un contrat, l' armateur doit s'engager à fournir le navire dans un délai imparti. Si pour une quelconque raison la livraison se retrouvait retardée, de lourdes pénalités financières s'appliqueront chaque jour. Attention cependant, si jamais vous vous retrouvez en guerre contre le pays armateur, ce dernier pourrait décider de saisir vos navires et de les garder pour lui.

C'est en effet ce qu'il s'est passé historiquement pour deux des navires de l'Empire Ottoman qui étaient en construction en Grande Bretagne. Le _Reshadieh_ et le _Sultan Osman I_, deux des plus beaux navires ottomans qui ont été saisi en août 1914 sur ordre de Winston Churchill alors même que l'Empire Ottoman n'avait toujours pas pris officiellement position dans le conflit. Par cette manœuvre, les Britanniques voulaient empêcher les Allemands ou leurs alliés de les utiliser contre eux, en particulier en Mer Méditerranée. 
Cet acte, pas forcément noble diront certains, a peut être précipité l'Empire Ottoman à rejoindre les Puissances Centrales. Dans FoH vous aurez également la possibilité de saisir ces navires mais également, afin de permettre une alternative historique, la possibilité d'honorer le contrat et de les livrer, cela fera peut être changer l'opinion du Sultan et ce dernier pourrait bien choisir de rester en dehors du conflit.

Ce Devlog touche à sa fin, dites-nous en commentaire si ce système de construction navale vous plaît et si vous avez des questions qui vous viennent à l'esprit, n'hésitez pas on se fera un plaisir d'y répondre. Bonne journée à tous !  :;):

----------


## rodriguezCIA

J'avais un peu de retard que j'ai rattrapé et je tenais tout d'abord à vous féliciter.

On sent le travail bien fait et le sens du détail à travers vos devlogs. Votre positionnement me parle à 100%. J'aime particulièrement le système de stratégie/tactique/maîtrise. Le visuel des batailles c'est top.

J'ai hâte de ça sorte alors que j'ai pas mal lâché les jeux de grande stratégie  :;): 

Ma seule crainte comme toujours sera du côté de l'IA. Une IA trop faiblarde et c'est tout le potentiel qui est gâché  ::o:

----------


## Wolferos

> J'avais un peu de retard que j'ai rattrapé et je tenais tout d'abord à vous féliciter.
> 
> On sent le travail bien fait et le sens du détail à travers vos devlogs. Votre positionnement me parle à 100%. J'aime particulièrement le système de stratégie/tactique/maîtrise. Le visuel des batailles c'est top.
> 
> J'ai hâte de ça sorte alors que j'ai pas mal lâché les jeux de grande stratégie 
> 
> Ma seule crainte comme toujours sera du côté de l'IA. Une IA trop faiblarde et c'est tout le potentiel qui est gâché


L'IA, quelque soit le type de jeu vidéo, c'est souvent la 5ème roue du carrosse. Les devs ont tendance à la mettre de côté car il est très difficile de juger de la qualité d'une IA rapidement, c'est de la pure programmation, aucun retour visuel n'est possible et les commerciaux ont tendance à vouloir qu'un jeu sorte dès lors que le visuel est prêt. Ça explique sans doute pourquoi autant de jeux ont une IA au ras des pâquerettes. Nous on a pas un commercial sur le dos qui nous dit ce qu'on doit faire ou pas, on travaille pas mal sur notre IA et on espère qu'elle en surprendra plus d'un.  :^_^: 

En tout cas merci beaucoup pour tes encouragements _@rodriguezCIA_, plus on explique les mécaniques du jeu, plus on a de retours positifs comme le tien qui nous confortent dans nos choix et c'est super motivant !  ::wub::

----------


## Wolferos

*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #17 - Cabinets & Politiciens

Salut à tous ! Contrairement à nos derniers Devlogs qui étaient surtout dédiés à la Marine, nous allons cette fois aborder un point totalement différent en vous expliquant comment nous avons intégré les hommes politiques et les ministères au sein de _Fields of History: The Great War_. 


Dans la plupart des jeux de stratégie, les hommes politiques sont rarement représentés. Pourtant, c'est bien au sein des cabinets et des hémicycles des sénats et des assemblées que furent prises la plupart des décisions qui bouleversèrent le monde. Que ce serait-il passé si le tsar Nicolas II avait écouté la Douma et était revenu du front afin d'établir un nouveau gouvernement ? Ou bien si l'archiduc François-Ferdinand s'était retrouvé à devoir seconder directement son Empereur ? Sa tendance à vouloir un pouvoir central fort aurait pu tout à la fois renforcer l'autorité de la couronne mais également provoquer l'ire des partisans de l'autonomie hongroise.

Conscients que _FoH_ est avant tout un jeu de Stratégie Militaire et non un Political Sim, il nous fallait trouver un compromis pour implémenter la politique sans pour autant que cette dernière ne prenne le pas sur le reste et bloque le joueur dans une voie à sens unique. Nous sommes donc arrivés à la conclusion qu'il fallait donner des Traits aux hommes politiques afin de laisser aux joueurs une plus grande marge de manœuvre.


Comme vous pouvez le voir ci-dessus, votre Cabinet est composé de plusieurs portefeuilles ministériels. Après avoir étudié les Ministères dans de nombreux pays, nous avons constaté qu'il n'existait pas vraiment d'uniformité en la matière. Certains pays possédant des postes qui leurs sont propres, par exemple chez les Britanniques, le Ministère des Finances et de l'Économie est appelé le _Chancelier de l'Échiquier_. De même, il n'est pas rare d'avoir un Ministère dédié aux Transports et un autre pour l'Industrie.

Néanmoins, il est important de penser les choses d'un point de vue ergonomique, bien que certains joueurs pourraient trouver intéressant d'avoir des dizaines de Ministères différents à gérer, nous avons préféré les homogénéiser. Le but étant de pouvoir afiner l'équilibrage du jeu en jouant sur les stats et les caractéristiques des politiciens et d'autre part de permettre aux joueurs de passer d'un pays à un autre sans devoir tout réapprendre. ::wacko:: 

Au final, nous sommes arrivés à la conclusion qu'un pays pouvait avoir jusqu'à 12 Ministères :
*Head of Government*: Il s'agit de la position centrale de votre Cabinet. Avec un Ministre compétent, cela pourrait avoir une grande influence sur votre population et pourrait faciliter votre gouvernance (réduire le temps pour adopter de nouvelles lois, limiter la dissension, réduire les coûts des décrets, etc.)*War Minister*: En charge de la coordination des différentes branches armées de votre pays, il est un lien essentiel entre votre Quartier Général et vos Ministres et pourrait impacter le recrutement, les salaires, la promulgation de lois de conscription d'urgence, etc*Foreign Affairs*: Poste clé pour les relations diplomatiques avec vos voisins, il pourra favoriser la signature d'Alliances et d'Accords Commerciaux*Interior & Justice*: Chef de la Police et Chef du Renseignement, le Ministre en poste ne devra pas reculer pas face aux manifestants et devra être intransigeant avec les insurgés. Un personnage fort pourrait être le bienvenu*Economy & Finance*: En charge de l'Économie et des Finances, vous aurez besoin d'un homme rigoureux et méthodique pour éviter la corruption et les dépenses inutiles. De plus, si vous avez contracté des Dettes, il pourra peut-être les renégocier dans des conditions plus favorables*Industry & Agriculture*: Ce poste ne se limitera pas à la gestion de vos Usines et Dépôts, en effet, il devra aussi superviser la récolte des Ressources et devra prendre en charge le développement des Infrastructures*Research & Education*: Ce Ministère devra promouvoir de nouvelles directions de recherche pour encourager la découverte de Technologies innovantes tout en tenant compte des coûts*Health & Family Welfare*: Si la santé et le bien-être de votre peuple sont des priorités pour vous, il ne faudra pas lésiner sur les moyens. Bien que la santé puisse coûter chère aux premiers abords, une population en bonne santé, c'est d'autant plus d'hommes prêts à se battre pour vous. C'est aussi un bon moyen de rester populaire malgré la lassitude engendrée par la guerre*Overseas & Colonies*: Très utile si vous possédez des Colonies ou des Subordonnés, il devra éviter tout soulèvement dans votre sphère d'influence et favoriser la bonne entente avec les dirigeants locaux*Army Command/Naval Command/Air Command*: Ces postes là sont à la fois militaires et civils, en fonction de la situation il pourrait être plus intéressant de mettre un Politicien ou un militaire haut gradé. Ce sera à vous d'étudier la meilleure approche.
Un pays n'est pas forcément obligé de commencer avec 12 Ministères, par exemple un pays comme la Suisse ne démarrera pas avec un Ministère des Colonies (pour des raisons évidentes).

Nous ne savons pas encore si le Royaume-Uni démarrera ou non avec un Ministère de la Santé. En effet, il n'a été créé qu'en 1919. Auparavant c'était le _Local Government Board_ qui, en plus d'autres missions, devait s'occuper de la santé. N'hésitez pas à nous faire part de votre point de vue sur la question en commentaire. :;): 


Vous pourrez donc, pour certains postes et en fonction de la situation et des lois du pays avec lequel vous débuterez, établir de nouveaux Ministères en utilisant vos Points Politiques.

Les compétences de vos Ministres dépendront de leurs Traits. Nous en avons implémenté plusieurs dizaines, chacun avec des effets différents. Contrairement à de nombreux jeux de stratégie, dans _Fields of History_, chaque Trait pourra avoir des effets différents en fonction de la position occupée.

Par exemple, si un Ministre a le Trait _Polyglotte_, il sera plus à l'aise aux affaires étrangères, alors qu'un Ministre en charge de l'industre ne sera pas affecté par ce Trait.

Même si un Ministre assigné à un Ministère est loin d'être le meilleur, il vaut mieux que le poste soit pourvu plutôt que d'avoir un poste vacant car sans personne à sa tête, vous subirez des Malus.


Le Menu ci-dessus est celui qui vous permettra d'assigner un politicien ou un militaire (s'il possède le trait _Politically Connected_) à un Ministère.

Vous pourrez voir pour chacun, s'il occupe déjà un poste ou non (cela se voit en haut à droite, par exemple, comme ce fut le cas historiquement, Gaston Doumergue occupera au début de l'année 1914 le poste de _Head of Government_ ainsi que celui du _Foreign Affairs_).

En l'occurrence, cela donne 2/2 mais si un Ministre a le Trait _Organized_, il pourra occuper jusqu'à trois postes en même temps sans aucun problème. Par contre, un Ministre possédant le Trait _Disorganized_ sera limité à un seul poste. Vous devrez donc veiller à répartir les portefeuilles ministériels à plusieurs Ministres plutôt qu'à un seul très bon pour éviter ce genre de situation.


Les postes militaires hybrides comme ceux des Chefs d'État-Majors, sont particuliers, en effet ces Ministères n'ont pas nécessairement besoin d'un militaire. Par exemple, Winston Churchill fut à la tête de la _Royal Navy_ après avoir été désigné _First Lord of the Admiralty_ en 1911 et ce jusqu'en 1915.

Ce sera à vous de décider si vous préférez un homme politique (plus souvent apte à économiser des ressources) plutôt qu'un militaire favorisant les avantages stratégiques sur les champs de bataille.


Pour vous aider à repérer les Traits les plus intéressants pour chacun des postes, nous avons établi un code couleur qui vous permettra d'identifier en un instant les Ministres les plus à même d'occuper tel ou tel Ministère :
*En Vert*: Pour le poste en question, le Ministre n'aura que des Bonus*En Orange*: Pour le poste en question, le Ministre aura à la fois des Bonus et des Malus, à vous d'étudier si cela vaut vraiment le coup*En Rouge*: Pour le poste en question, le Ministre n'aura que des Malus, il sera donc fortement déconseillé de le mettre à ce poste*En Cyan*: Un trait dans cette couleur est purement indicatif*En Gris*: pour le poste en question, le Trait du Ministre n'a aucun effet
Si vous pensez à des Traits particuliers, ou à des hommes politiques marquants que vous aimeriez avoir dans le jeu, n'hésitez pas à nous le faire savoir dans les commentaires afin que nous puissions les intégrer.

Ce Devlog touche à sa fin, nous espérons que vous apprécierez de pouvoir déterminer qui dirigera votre pays afin de bénéficier d'avantages non négligeables dans la quête de la victoire ! On se retrouve pour le prochain Devlog et en attendant, passez un excellent week-end !  :B):

----------


## Seymos

Salut Wolferos,

tout d'abord je voulais dire que j’étais sur le cul pour le travail abattu jusqu'ici, qui est assez impressionnant. A la fois du point de vue des recherches historiques, mais aussi de la mise en place de mecanismes de jeu semble-t-il assez sympathiques.

Comme je suis tout tape en une fois, j'aurais une question qui concerne a la fois l'organisation militaire et la gestion politique : est-ce que vous mettrez en place un système de "séniorité" dans la gestion des généraux, avec des problématiques d’ancienneté mais aussi d'experience voire meme de politique ? On sait que ca a pu jouer un grand role, par exemple en France avec la disgrace de Castelnau pour ses opinions politiques, ou la promotion de Nivelle a la place de Petain après Verdun, ou le depart de Joffre.

Question subsidiaire sur l'organisation militaire, est-ce qu'on pourra faire des réorganisations a la volée, en changeant les divisions de corps, comme cela se faisait dans l’armée française ? Est-ce qu'il y aura plusieurs systèmes de gestion des pertes, comme par exemple la difference entre les Allemands qui injectaient les nouvelles unites dans les corps, alors que les Français avaient choisi d'incorporer les recrues individuellement pour remplacer les pertes ?

----------


## Wolferos

Salut @Seymos ! 

Merci beaucoup pour ton message ! Ça nous conforte dans nos choix de voir que ça plaise et ça nous motive à continuer sur cette lancée. Après, c'est vrai que c'est beaucoup de taff entre les recherches, voir et penser comment les intégrer avec les bonnes mécaniques de jeu mais ça en vaut la chandelle pour nous  :;): 
Pour répondre à tes questions, on a déjà pensé à un système de séniorité en prenant en compte l'âge des généraux qui viendraient jouer sur certains aspects, comme une guerre des générations par exemple.  :Fouras: 
Ça reste compliqué et on se pose encore pas mal de questions sur ça pour le moment. En ce qui concerne les rivalités et guerres politiques ceux sont des choses qui pourront être intégrées via des événements, décisions ou décrets car c'est assez spécifique et souvent assez différents suivant les nations, personnages, etc. Pour ce qui est de l'organisation militaire, tu pourras réorganiser tes divisions a la volée mais également, si tu le souhaites, arrêter de renforcer des unités ainsi qu'éditer des unités afin de réduire ou augmenter leurs tailles à ta convenance.

----------


## Seymos

Merci pour la réponse  :;): 

Si vous avez besoin d'échanger sur les aspects militaires ou historiques, ne pas hésiter, c'est un peu mon domaine.

----------


## Wolferos

*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #18 - Améliorations Graphiques

Salut à tous, aujourd'hui un Devlog un peu particulier. En effet nous n'allons pas parler d'un élément de gameplay du jeu mais nous allons vous faire un petit bilan des améliorations du Wolf Engine (le moteur de jeu qui propulse *Fields of History: The Great War*) que nous avons pu obtenir au cours des derniers mois après des heures de travail intensif.


Un moteur de jeu, a plusieurs fonctions, il doit tout d'abord gérer tout ce qui est de l'ordre des entrées/sorties comme la gestion des contrôles (clavier, souris, manette, etc.) mais également les chargements/sauvegardes des paramètres ainsi que la partie audio (volumes, canaux audio, spatialisation sonore) mais, et c'est sans doute ce qui compte le plus de nos jours, il doit permettre d'afficher des graphismes en 2D et en 3D tout en demandant le moins de ressource possible afin de permettre à des ordinateurs, mêmes modestes, de faire tourner le jeu à plein régime et sans ralentissement.

Nous avons une bonne nouvelle pour vous, le Wolf Engine a été l'objet de nombreuses améliorations ces derniers mois (ce qui explique également que nous ayons été aussi occupés) et l'optimisation générale a été grandement améliorée.

Pour vous donner une idée, voici une capture d'écran fait sur la version actuelle du moteur.


Alors oui, il y a encore de place pour d'autres améliorations visuelles, mais il est clair que nous sommes sur la bonne voie. Parmi les nombreux changements nous sommes heureux d'avoir pu dire adieu aux ombres fixes que nous avions mis en place au début.

En effet, les ombres sont désormais générées en temps réel et ceci a été rendu possible grâce à l'utilisation d'une technique bien connu dans le monde de l'imagerie, le _Shadow Mapping_.


Le _Shadow Mapping_ ne date pas d'hier (il a été conceptualisé par Lance Williams en 1978) et on l'oppose régulièrement à son frère du cinéma de synthèse, le _Ray-tracing_. Pourquoi choisir le _Shadow Mapping_ plutôt que le _Ray-tracing_ ? Tout simplement car le premier est beaucoup moins gourmand en ressource que le second. En effet, avant l'arrivée sur le marché de cartes graphiques ultra puissantes comme les RTX de NVIDIA, aucun PC ne pouvait obtenir des ombres dynamiques de bonnes factures en utilisant le _Ray-tracing_ sans souffrir de terribles ralentissements et cela s'explique simplement car cette technique demande une énorme puissance de calculs.

À l'inverse, le _Shadow Mapping_ est, par nature, assez peu gourmand en ressources mais vous vous en doute, il a gros défaut : il a un taux d'erreur important. Ce taux d'erreur se traduisant par plusieurs problèmes comme un effet pixelisé, des artefacts et de l'aliasing. On ne peut donc pas utiliser le _Shadow Mapping_ sans user de petites ruses afin de rendre les ombres plus jolies et de gommer leurs défauts.  ::ninja:: 

Nous avons utilisé plusieurs méthodes pour améliorer le rendu de nos ombres et la principale de ces méthodes est dérivée de la célèbre _PCF_ (Percentage Closer Filtering), si le sujet vous intéresse nous vous invitons à lire les GPU Gems que nous devons à des auteurs célèbres dans le milieu (des gars de chez NVIDIA ou Pixar qui sortent pour la plupart des meilleurs universités) que nous ne pourrons jamais remercier assez pour la clarté de leur enseignement qui nous aura grandement aidé.

Nos ombres réagissent en direct et en toute fluidité aux déplacements de nos lumières ainsi qu'aux animations de nos modèles 3D. Nous savons que cela peut sembler commun de nos jours (surtout avec des moteurs de jeux comme l'Unreal Engine ou Unity) mais pour nous c'est un petit plus non négligeable qui permettra aux joueurs de mieux s'immerger dans les combats.


Comme vous pouvez le voir, nous avons également grandement amélioré le rendu de nos bordures, elles sont bien plus arrondies et suivent désormais presque à la perfection les changements de reliefs sur le terrain ce qui permet de les fondre naturellement avec le reste des éléments.

Le nombre de triangles à l'écran a plus que triplé mais grâce à l'utilisation de plusieurs _VBO_ (Vertex Buffer Object), cela n'a presque pas eu d'impact sur les performances. C'est plus beau mais ça ne demande pas pour autant un PC dernier cri ce qui ravira les joueurs avec des configurations modestes.  :^_^: 

Enfin une autre amélioration qui nous a été suggérée par plusieurs personnes sur _Patreon_ c'est l'amélioration de nos polices d'écritures. En effet elles étaient auparavant en noires et sans contours ce qui rendait parfois la lecture de ces dernières difficile en fonction du pays survolé. Elles sont désormais accompagnées d'un contour et nous sommes pour le moment plus convaincu par une police claire avec un contour sombre plutôt que l'inverse.

Mais comme nous avons d'ors et déjà faits les polices claires et sombres, on s'est dit que ce serait agréable pour les joueurs de pouvoir avoir le choix, vous pourrez donc choisir le style qui vous convient dans les Options graphiques du jeu.  :X1: 

Nous avons également fait le choix d'une police Serif toute en majuscule pour les membres de l'*Entente* afin de mieux les distinguer des pays non alignés (qui eux ont une police Sans Serif). De même, comme on aime laisser le choix à nos joueurs et que ça nous a été suggéré, vous pourrez désormais faire le choix d'utiliser la même police pour tous les pays si vous préférez un style unifié.


Petite nouveauté également intégrée au jeu, des drapeaux flottants au vent sur les Capitales des Pays, elles permettent de plus facilement repérer les Capitales (et de savoir si un pays a déménagé la sienne) tout en permettant d'agrémenter le visuel du jeu, ce n'est pas essentiel mais ça fait toujours plaisir.

Ce bilan sur les graphismes touche à sa fin, on espère que ces nouveautés vous plaisent, on a encore du boulot sur les Textures, les Normal Maps et les lumières mais le rendu final que nous souhaitons pour FoH nous semble plus que jamais à portée de mains.

Bonne semaine à tous, bonnes vacances à ceux qui en ont, en espérant que vous pourrez profiter de l'été malgré cette satanée pandémie.  :;):

----------


## Wolferos

*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #19 - Monuments
Salut à tous les Canards !  ::lol::  

Septembre est là, les vacances pour ceux qui ont pu en profiter sont du passé, mais nous avons décidé de vous emmener faire un petit voyage virtuel autour du monde avec un Devlog sur les Monuments que nous avons intégrés dans le jeu et que vous avez peut-être déjà vu dans la vraie vie.


À l'instar des Drapeaux dont nous vous avons parlé la dernière fois, les Monuments n'ont pas de rôle direct sur le gameplay du jeu. Leur but premier est de rendre le jeu plus vivant mais ils serviront également de points de repères. 

Nous avons modélisé plusieurs Monuments marquants et les avons intégrés dans le jeu. Parmi ceux-ci, vous pourrez trouver à Londres la Tour de l'Horloge du palais de Westminster (le fameux Big Ben) mais aussi à Rome, le célèbre Colisée, la porte de Brandebourg à Berlin, la Cathédrale Saint-Basile-le-Bienheureux de Moscou, la Statue de la Liberté à New York, le Taj Mahal sur la rive sud de la rivière Yamuna à Agra et bien d'autres.


Mettre des Monuments dans un jeu vidéo comportant une carte du monde n'est pas une nouveauté, les amateurs de jeux comme Civilization doivent certainement garder de bons souvenirs de la construction d'une merveille et du plaisir de pouvoir retrouver cette dernière en 3D sur la carte du jeu.  ::w00t:: 

Bien entendu, ajouter ces Monuments comporte un coût en terme de polygones mais nous avons su raison garder, les Monuments que vous verrez ont été conçu avec une approche Low-Poly afin de minimiser l'impact sur la Carte Graphique, de plus si la vue des Monuments vous dérange ou que vous souhaitez gagner un peu de performance, nous avons fait en sorte que vous puissiez les désactiver dans les options de FoH.

Pour vous donner une idée du niveau d'optimisation auquel nous sommes arrivés et vous expliquer un petit peu les coulisses de la modélisation 3D Low-Poly nous allons vous montrer en détail le travail que nous avons accompli afin de permettre à la Dame de Fer de régner sur Paris et ses environs.

Inaugurée en 1889 lors de l'Exposition Universelle de Paris, la Tour Eiffel fut pendant des années la plus haute structure construite par l'Homme (jusqu'en 1930 où la Tour perdit son titre de la plus haute structure du monde lorsque le Chrysler Building à New York fut achevé). Pour l'anecdote, en 1914, au déclenchement de la Première Guerre mondiale, un émetteur radio situé dans la tour bloquait les communications radio allemandes, entravant grandement leur avance sur Paris et contribuant ainsi à la victoire des Alliés lors de la première bataille de la Marne.

Mais la Tour Eiffel est composée de centaines de poutres et de câbles en acier et s'il fallait modéliser chacun d'entre eux le coût en polygones serait monstrueux. Nous avons donc utilisé plusieurs techniques afin de limiter les coûts tout en gardant un aspect visuel attrayant pour un jeu de Grande Stratégie.

Voici le rendu en fil de fer de notre Tour Eiffel et même si à première vue on peut reconnaître sa silhouette, il faut bien avouer qu'elle semble bien peu détaillée.  :tired: 


C'est là qu'intervient certainement le travail le plus dur, à savoir, le travail sur la Texture. En effet, ce qui coûte pour une Carte Graphique c'est le nombre de Triangles (les Cartes Graphiques modernes ne fonctionnent qu'avec des Triangles et cela s'explique car n'importe quel polygone peut être subdivisé en Triangles), le nombre de Vertex (nombre de points, communs ou non, entre les Triangles), la résolution de la Texture et le nombre de canaux sur cette dernière (Nuances de gris, RGB, RGBA, etc.).

Pour vous donner une idée, la Tour Eiffel que nous avons réalisé pour le jeu comporte 486 Triangles et la Texture a une résolution de 256x256 pixels.

Chaque Triangle ayant 3 points et chaque points ayant 3 coordonnées (X, Y et Z), nous pouvons obtenir le poids en mémoire vive théorique. Comme les coordonnées sont en floats et qu'un float pèse 4 Bytes, nous obtenons le poids suivant : 17 496 Bytes (environ 17 ko). La Texture de son côté est compressée en DXT5 avec des Mimaps prégénérées, son poids est de 87.5 ko.  :X1: 

Les 2 cumulés, la Tour Eiffel va donc occuper 104.5 ko en RAM (environ 0.1 Mo), lorsque l'on voit que la RTX 3090 d'NVIDIA est équipée de 24 GB de VRAM (24,576 Mo) et qu'en parallèle la Carte Graphique moyenne sur Steam est aujourd'hui équipée de 2 GB de VRAM, on peut être sûr que l'intégralité de nos Monuments n'aura presque aucun impact sur les performances en jeu.

Pour revenir à la Tour Eiffel, vous avez également dû remarquer que le premier étage possède une apparence assez originale. En effet, avant 1938, cet étage comportait une structure décorative et nous l'avons bien évidemment recrée comme elle était à l'époque.


Pour représenter un pays, il n'est pas nécessaire d'avoir des bâtiments magnifiques ou gigantesques, cela peut aussi être quelque chose de plus symbolique.

Pour les Pays-Bas, nous avons par exemple modélisé les célèbres moulins à vent de Kinderdijk. Dans le jeu, seuls 3 moulins à vent seront visibles (il y en a 19 dans la vraie vie) et ils sont bien entendu animés.


Et vous, quel monument ou quel symboles aimeriez-vous voir pour représenter une région ou un pays ?

Sur ce, ce petit Devlog touche à sa fin, n'hésitez pas à nous faire part de vos idées en commentaires et en vous souhaitant à tous une bonne semaine !  :Cigare:

----------


## Wolferos

*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #20 - Lois & Régulations

Bonjour à tous et bienvenue dans ce nouveau Devlog. Le sujet d'aujourd'hui fait en partie suite au Devlog sur les Cabinets & Politiciens car nous allons aborder une autre partie politique importante, les Lois & Régulations que vous pourrez adopter tout au long de votre partie dans _Fields of History_.


Comme vous le savez, bien avant le début de la Grande Guerre, les tensions internationales entre les puissances s'intensifiaient. Des courses à l'armement en passant par les bras de fer diplomatiques, tous voulaient afficher leur puissance sur le plan international. La Première Guerre mondiale fut le théâtre de nombreux chamboulement dans tous les domaines et celui des Lois et des Régulations ne fut pas une exception.

Au cours de la guerre, certaines Nations mirent en place des lois (parfois entérinées de force par leurs parlements) visant à renforcer leur autorité pour contraindre leurs populations à accepter les conséquences d'une économie de guerre afin, entre autres, de pouvoir accroître leurs forces militaires.

Même si la conscription était courante dans la plupart des pays européens, ce n'était pas vraiment le cas dans le monde anglo-saxon qui était en parti basé sur un système de volontaires. Elle fut l'objet de nombreuses campagnes de propagandes et de promulgation de lois afin de changer de système et de faire grossir les rangs de l'armée comme par exemple au Royaume-Uni en 1916 avec le Military Service Act.

La propagande a été utilisée pour minimiser la cruelle réalité du front et du quotidien en veillant à ce que les citoyens ne sachent que ce qui avait été validé en amont par leurs gouvernements. Toutes les formes d'informations étaient contrôlées. La presse devait imprimer ce que le gouvernement voulait et la censure était devenue la norme. Le but étant de galvaniser l'esprit patriotique dans la population afin de renforcer le soutien à la cause et de saper le moral de l'ennemi.
La sécurité intérieure était également importante, les pays essayaient de limiter et de neutraliser les pacifistes et éléments subversifs.

Les effets de la guerre sur les civils (rationnement, pénurie de ressources, bombardements, etc.), même loin des combats, ont également été dévastateurs et les ont gravement affectés.
Alors que les hommes partaient au front se battre pour leur pays, les femmes quant à elles ont connu une mobilisation sans précédent et devinrent très vite un indispensable soutien à l'effort de guerre en prenant le relais dans les usines, dans les hôpitaux, dans les services publics et bien sûr, dans les champs. Elles ont également participé dans certaines armées à différents postes de soutiens, tel que les infirmières militaires et parfois, comme avec le gouvernement provisoire russe en 1917 (et plus tard avec les bolcheviks), dans l'armée en tant qu'unité combattante.

Les prisonniers de guerre quant à eux étaient également mis à contribution par le travail forcé et connaissent à ce titre les privations de nourriture, la maladie et la mort.

Malgré le droit international, les différents belligérants ont continué de fabriquer des armes chimiques de plus en plus efficaces, bien que les _Conventions de La Haye_ interdisaient la diffusion de gaz asphyxiants ou nocifs.

Pendant la guerre, les lois d'urgences et les entorses au droit international furent légions mais comme le dit si bien l'adage, à situations désespérées, mesures désespérées.  ::siffle:: 


Afin de représenter tous ces changements dont nous vous avons parlé ci-dessus, nous avons créé et intégré 18 Catégories, chacune permettant plusieurs ensembles de Lois:

*Civil Liberties :* vous permettra de restreindre ou non la liberté et les droits de votre peuple*Conscription :* vous permettra de définir le ratio de votre population au sein de vos forces armées*Intelligence Agency :* vous permettra de renforcer vos capacités d'Espionnage et de définir le budget alloué aux Opérations Secrètes
*Research & Education :* vous permettra de définir votre politique éducative et les ressources consacrées à la R&D*Freedom of Press :* vous permettra de contrôler la presse à différentes échelles et vous donnera plus de contrôle sur certains sujets si vous en avez besoin*Women's Labor :* vous permettra de définir la place des femmes dans votre société
*Healthcare Funding :* vous permettra de définir la part des ressources allouées à la santé publique*Welfare Policy :* vous permettra de décider dans quelle mesure votre État doit être socialement impliqué dans la vie de ses citoyens*Youth Affairs :* vous permettra de définir la place des jeunes dans votre société
*Business Regulations :* vous permettra de définir votre politique économique envers les entreprises (économie mixte, économie libérale, économie socialiste, etc.)*Corporate Taxation :* vous permettra de définir l'imposition pour le secteur privé*Trade Laws :* vous permettra de définir votre politique commerciale
*Work Hours & Calendar :* vous permettra de définir les conditions de travail des travailleurs*Resources Regulations :* vous permettra de définir si certaines ressources doivent être contrôlées ou non*Overseas Territories Policy :* vous permettra de choisir votre politique envers vos Subordonnés (pour l'outre-mer et les colonies)
*Occupied Territories Administration :* vous permettra de définir votre manière de gérer les territoires conquis et/ou occupés*Treatment of POWs :* vous permettra de choisir le sort réservé à vos Prisonniers de Guerre*International Conventions :* accepter ou rejeter certaines conventions internationales peut vous permettre d'adopter certaines lois plus ou moins controversées

Comme vous l'avez peut être remarqué sur la capture d'écran montrant toutes les Lois, certaines sont précédées d'un symbole interdit et d'autres non. En effet, une Loi peut posséder des pré-requis pour être proposée à la votation et être appliquée par la suite.

Si nous prenons l'exemple ci-dessus, vous pouvez voir qu'il est nécessaire d'avoir créé le *Ministry of Health & Family Welfare* avant de passer une loi dans la Catégorie *Healthcare Funding*. Comme on l'avait vu sur le Devlog des Cabinets & Politiciens, le Royaume-Uni ne commencera pas le jeu avec cette position établie.  :Fouras: 

Cependant, ne vous inquiétez pas, toutes les conditions et pré-requis seront indiqués au survol de chaque Loi et vous pourrez facilement voir la raison d'un blocage et ce que vous devrez faire pour le lever.

Voici également ce à quoi correspond chaque statut:

*Un symbole Validé vert :* la Loi est actuellement active*Un symbole Validé vert clair :* la Loi peut être votée car les conditions requises sont remplies*Un symbole Interdit :* la Loi ne peut pas être votée car elle ne répond pas à toutes les conditions nécessaires

Maintenant que nous avons présenté les Lois et Catégories, voyons comment vous pourrez mettre en place une nouvelle Loi.

Dans FoH et contrairement à d'autres jeux, voter une loi ne se fait pas instantanément (à l'instar de ce qui a lieu dans la vraie vie). En effet, en engageant une procédure de vote, vous devrez passer par tout un processus étalé sur plusieurs jours ou semaines et regroupés en plusieurs étapes :

*Introductory Hearing :* présentation du projet de loi*First Reading :* les parlementaires débattent du projet de loi et émettent ou non des critiques (les critiques pourront être plus fortes si vous n'avez pas un fort soutien populaire et encore plus si cela concerne un projet controversé)*Advisory Committee :* un comité est mis en place afin de rechercher un compromis afin d'éteindre les critiques (la durée varie en fonction du nombre de critiques soulevées)*Final Reading :* rédaction de la loi et contrôle de sa constitutionnalité (sauf situation d'urgence, cette étape ne devrait pas poser de problème)*Publication Approval :* dernière étape qui indique que votre loi a été acceptée et qu'elle est sur le point d'être publiée
Si l'on met de côté l'aspect historique, cela peut sembler étrange de faire autant d'étapes dans un jeu vidéo. Cependant, cela présente également un gros avantage. En effet, si vous êtes pressé et que vous souhaitez voter une autre loi, vous pourrez suspendre le vote en cours sans perdre tout le temps et l'investissement consacrés à un projet de loi.
En reprenant le vote d'une loi dont le processus de votation a été auparavant engagé, vous pourrez le reprendre au début de la dernière étape à laquelle il était rendu.

En revanche, si le processus prend trop de temps à votre goût ou si vous souhaitez forcer les choses, vous pourrez (si vous remplissez les conditions nécessaires) l'accélérer en forçant les chose moyennant un certain nombre de Points Politiques. En fonction de la loi et de l'étape que vous souhaitez forcer, les coûts ne seront pas les mêmes et même si cela peut être coûteux, cela vous donne la possibilité de réagir rapidement afin de surmonter certaines situations.
Attention, en général, pour pouvoir forcer une loi, vous devrez être en guerre. Cependant, si votre gouvernement exerce une autorité plus centralisée sur la politique (régime fasciste, dictature, etc.), alors vous pourrez peut-être forcer des étapes, même en temps de paix.  :Cigare: 

Il est à noter que les Catégories ainsi que les Lois pourront changer à l'avenir en fonction de vos commentaires et des besoins.

Ce Devlog touche à sa fin, nous espérons que ce que nous vous avons présenté aujourd'hui vous aura plu. N'hésitez pas à nous faire part de vos remarques et de vos suggestions dans les commentaires. Portez vous bien et bon weekend à vous !  :;):

----------


## Wolferos

*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #21 - Constructions, Réparations & Maintenance

Joyeux Noël et bonjour à tous !  :B): 

Le Devlog d'aujourd'hui sera focalisé sur les différents types de bâtiments présents dans _Fields of History: The Great War_, leurs constructions et leurs maintenances.


Nous savons que nombre d'entre-vous êtes des habitués des jeux de stratégie et que vous avez expérimenté plusieurs systèmes de constructions. Même si les bases solides posées par les pères de la stratégie que sont les Civilization, Total War et autres Age of Empires sont encore aujourd'hui des références dans le monde du jeu vidéo, plusieurs approches sont possibles. Que ce soit une construction immédiate ou différée, un paiement en ressources instantané ou progressif tout au long de la construction, des réparations automatiques ou à la demande, les choix ne manquent pas.

Pour notre part, nous avons fait le choix d'être dans la continuée de notre Mod même si des différences notables sont à noter (en plus du comportement totalement différent de nos Tranchées qui, contrairement au Mod, seront réalisées par vos soldats et non par votre main d'œuvre).


Avant de rentrer dans le détail de notre système, voici les six Types de Bâtiments que vous serez amenés à construire dans FoH :
*Factories :* Indispensable pour votre production industrielle et donc pour la production du ravitaillement et des pièces. Ces bâtiments sont chers et assez fragiles, il faudra donc veiller à bien les sécuriser.*Warehouses :* Lieu de stockage de vos vivres, ravitaillements et carburant pour vos troupes, ce sont des bâtiments qui peuvent être très exposés. Il vous faudra assurer une défense d'acier autour des plus stratégiques (ceux proches de la ligne de front). En plus de pouvoir capturer un entrepôt ennemi (et ainsi récupérer de précieuses ressources), il vous faudra faire très attention aux bombardements qui, en plus d'endommager le bâtiment en lui-même, pourront détruire une partie de ce qu'il contient.*Infrastructures :* Représentent les voies de transports (routes et chemins de fer). Un haut niveau d'infrastructure permettra à vos unités de se déplacer dans de meilleurs conditions et d'économiser du carburant (les amateurs des jeux de transport comme Spintires savent bien qu'une route boueuse est un enfer à traverser  ::ninja:: ).*Ports/Shipyards :* Comme nous vous l'avions expliqué dans le Devlog #16, ils sont des lieux de mouillage, de constructions et de réparations pour vos navires. Il faudra veiller à ce qu'ils ne tombent pas dans les mains de l'ennemi car des navires en mouillage pourraient être capturés et être utilisés contre vous.*Airstrips/Airfields :* A l'instar des Ports, c'est là que seront stationnés vos avions et les risques seront similaires. C'est l'un des bâtiments les plus fragiles et si l'ennemi commence à bombarder vos pistes il ne faudra pas tarder pour faire décoller vos avions.*Fortifications :* Résistantes, elles assurent une protection non négligeables à vos troupes. En revanche, leurs coûts conséquent ne vous permettra pas d'en mettre partout et vous devrez favoriser les emplacements stratégiques.
Pour chacun de ces six Types de Bâtiments, vous aurez donc 10 niveaux possibles. Bien que leurs capacités augmenteront au fur et à mesure, leurs résistances, efficacités, temps de construction ainsi que les coûts associés (ressources, maintenance) ne seront pas forcément forcément proportionnels.

Afin de rendre ces constructions plus agréables aux joueurs, nous avons repensé l'interface à plusieurs reprises avant d'arriver à un résultat qui nous convient.

Lorsque vous ouvrirez le Menu de Construction vous pourrez voir pour chaque région la liste des Constructions et des réparations en cours dans cette dernière. Un simple mouvement de souris dans le menu au dessus des Régions ou Provinces vous montrera le lieu. Un clic vous amènera directement sur la location et, si le flux d'informations vous semble trop important, vous aurez la possibilité de réduire la taille de chaque Région afin de n'afficher que celles que vous jugerez importantes.

Passons à l'explication plus en détail des différents boutons et éléments au travers des captures d'écran.


L'Icône du Bâtiment afin de connaître son type.Une petite Étiquette qui vous permet de center la caméra d'un simple clic sur la Province où est situé le Bâtiment.Une Barre de progression avec, si une construction est en cours, un pourcentage. Ensuite, vous pouvez voir entre parenthèses le nombre de niveaux d'améliorations prévues suivi du niveau de construction actuel/niveau de construction final (le niveau que le Bâtiment atteindra à la fin des différents travaux).Une étoile grise ou rouge qui indique l'importance stratégique de la Province (si l'étoile est rouge, cela signifie que la Province est la Capitale de sa Région).Le nombre de jours restants avant qu'un niveau de construction ne soit complété.Un bouton afin d'annuler une construction.Et en dessous de tout ça, vous trouverez une icône avec une clé à écrou (si cette dernière brille c'est qu'une réparation a lieu) suivie de la barre de santé du bâtiment (avec plusieurs petites barres comme sur de nombreux MOBA).


Une fois que vous aurez sélectionné le type de bâtiment à construire, il vous faudra simplement cliquer sur les Provinces.
Un clic gauche pour planifier une constructionUn clic droit pour l'annuler
Après chaque clic, vous pourrez voir juste en dessous du counter récapitulant le niveau actuel du bâtiment, les constructions planifiées sur la province. Les différents coûts seront eux aussi mis à jour en direct comme vous pouvez le voir sur la capture d'écran ci-dessous.


Dans cette interface, vous aurez un récapitulatif du nombre de constructions que vous aurez planifiées pour chaque type de bâtiment ainsi que les différents coûts en ressources et argent afin de lancer ce programme. Bien entendu, si vous n'êtes pas satisfait, il es possible de revenir en arrière en cliquant sur le bouton prévu à cet effet.


Lors des réparations, votre Politique de Maintenance sera prise en compte. Nous ne voulions pas d'un système trop restrictif se résumant à une activer les réparations, nous avons donc opté pour un système à plusieurs paliers avec pour chacun des niveaux intermédiaires, cela laisse plus de flexibilités aux joueurs afin de choisir le niveau qui lui convient. Bien entendu, si vous décider de très peu investir dans votre Politique de Maintenance, vous ferez des économies importantes mais cela pourra s'avérer dangereux si vous subissez une grosse attaque.

Voilà c'est tout pour aujourd'hui, on en profite pour vous souhaiter à tous d’excellentes fêtes en espérant que cette satanée année 2020 ne sera bientôt plus qu'un lointain souvenir. Un grand merci pour votre soutien et nous vous souhaitons d'avance à tous une très bonne année 2021 !

----------


## Wolferos

*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #22 - Batailles Navales


Bonjour à tous les Canards  ::): 

Dans le Devlog #11 nous vous avions présenté les combats terrestres, aujourd'hui nous allons faire de même avec les Batailles Navales.


Lorsque nous avons conçu les Batailles Navales, nous avons étudié plusieurs approches. Contrairement à la plupart des batailles terrestres (et c'est encore plus vrai avec la guerre des tranchées), les batailles navales, en général, ne durent pas très longtemps.

D'énormes batailles comme celle de Tsushima en 1905 ou la bataille Jutland en 1916 n'ont en effet pas durées plus de 2 jours et la plupart des autres batailles en mer se limitaient souvent à quelques heures.

Mais ce serait oublier les différentes approches qui précèdent une rencontre en mer. Bien souvent des navires éclaireurs rapides rattachés à une flotte permettaient d'obtenir des informations importantes sur la situation avant que l'Amiral à la tête de cette dernière ne se décide à un plan d'attaque afin d'intercepter un ennemi.

De plus, il n'était pas rare de rater une interception en raison de plusieurs facteurs (tels que le changement de cap de l'ennemi, certaines informations manquantes, les conditions météorologiques, etc.) et tout le travail qui avait été fait en amont devait être répété.

Pour représenter cela en FoH, nous nous sommes assurés que les interception en mer ne seront ni systématiques, ni automatiques (il ne suffira pas de placer une unité sur la même zone navale que celle de l'ennemi pour qu'une bataille ait lieu immédiatement).

Nous avons également pris en compte le temps d'engagement, car tous les navires ne réagissaient pas aussi rapidement aux ordres (à l'époque certains navires n'étaient pas encore capables de recevoir et/ou de décoder certains messages radio) ainsi que de la vitesse (qui variait énormément) à laquelle ils pouvaient changer de cap pour s'adapter aux nouveaux ordres.

Pour illustrer le fonctionnement des batailles navales dans le jeu, nous le ferons avec l'exemple de la Bataille de Coronel qui eu lieu le 1er novembre 1914 au large des côtes du Chili.


Lors de cette bataille, dans la réalité, les Allemands alignaient 2 Croiseurs Blindés (_SMS Scharnhorst_ et _SMS Gneisenau_) et 3 Croiseurs Légers (_SMS Dresden_, _SMS Leipzig_ et _SMS Nürnberg_) tandis que du côté de la Royal Navy, c'était 2 Croiseurs Blindés (_HMS Good Hope_ et _HMS Monmouth_), 1 Croiseur Léger (_HMS Glasgow_) et 1 navire marchand armé (_HMS Otranto_).

Sur la capture d'écran vous pouvez voir que nous avons également mis un Pré-Dreadnought (_HMS Canopus_) du côté Britannique et ceci s'explique assez simplement. Dans la réalité le _HMS Canopus_ était tellement lent qu'il ne pouvait pas suivre le reste du groupe sans le ralentir et c'est pourquoi l'Admiral Cradock décida de le mettre en attente. Il n'a donc pas pris proprement part à la bataille cependant, après celle-ci, il fut rappelé en urgence afin de protéger la retraite du _HMS Glasgow_ qui avait été endommagé.

La lenteur de la plupart des navires plus anciens (comme les Pré-Dreadnoughts) sera représentée dans le jeu par une faible vitesse. Non seulement, ils prendront plus de temps pour se déplacer sur la carte, mais ils prendront également plus de temps que les navires modernes à être pleinement opérationnels pendant une bataille navale.


Le Cœur de la Bataille est représenté en jeu par un hachurage rouge à la verticale et au centre de l'UI. Cela permet de voir aisément quel navire est dans les combats et quel navire est, soit en train de fuir, soit en train de se rendre sur la zone.

Les navires engagés tenteront donc d'approcher le Cœur de la Bataille sans toutefois s'exposer inutilement si leur portée leur permet d'engager un ennemi. Vous devrez faire attention à équilibrer vos escadrons et vos flottilles car un Dreadnought seul, pourrait ne pas être conscient de la présence de Sous-marins et risquerait de trop s'avancer en l'absence de navires éclaireurs tels que des Destroyers ou des Croiseurs Légers. Lorsqu'un navire est trop proche du Cœur de la Bataille, il sera bien souvent beaucoup plus vulnérable aux torpilles ennemies.

Vos navires pourront également battre en retraite s'ils sont trop endommagés ou s'ils sont à court de munitions. Le stock de munitions est limité et il en sera de même pour le charbon et le pétrole. Le transport de stocks supplémentaires de ressources sera la tâche principale des Navires Auxiliaires.


Au début d'une bataille, le premier objectif de vos navires sera de repérer les navires ennemis. Ensuite, en fonction de la Tactique que vous aurez attribuée à votre Amiral, il tentera de cibler certains types de navires et de tirer sur eux s'ils sont à portée.

Vous pourrez également définir, via votre Amiral, votre propension à supporter les pertes, privilégier la prudence en lui ordonnant de garder ses distances ou en poussant vos navires à fuir plus ou moins rapidement selon le niveau des dégâts reçus.

À l'inverse, si un escadron n'a pas au moins un navire lourdement blindé et si en plus la météo n'est pas de votre côté, vous pourriez rapidement être aligner par les canons lourds d'un Dreadnought ou d'un Croiseur de Bataille.


En effet, comme ce que nous avons mis en place pour les batailles terrestres, l'environnement pourra être ou non en votre faveur. Il y aura plusieurs types de conditions météorologiques. Par exemple, la précision des navires sera affectée par un léger brouillard alors qu'une purée de poids pourra les rendre aveugles.

Bien sûr, toutes les batailles navales ne se termineront pas nécessairement par la destruction complète d'un des deux côtés. La perte de navires aura un impact sur le moral de vos hommes et s'il tombe trop bas, ils pourront alors commencer à battre en retraite.

Chaque navire coulé sera visible en bas de la bataille et vous pourrez voir, via un survol, son nom et l'heure à laquelle il a coulé.

Nous avons parlé de canons lourds et de blindage, mais, comme la plupart d'entre vous le savent sûrement, il y a un écart entre les équipements utilisés avant et au cours de la Première Guerre mondiale.

Nous vous montrerons et expliquerons donc dans un futur Devlog les différentes statistiques navales prises en compte, sans oublier la façon dont vous pourrez maintenir vos navires à jour avec les dernières technologies et la modernisations des plus anciens (rétrofit).

Avant de terminer ce Devlog, nous aimerions vous dire encore une fois d'être prudent avec le COVID-19. L'un de nous a eu le malheur d'avoir été testé positif en début d'année et les dernières semaines, ponctuées de quelques frayeurs, n'ont pas été très agréables. Même si les choses vont beaucoup mieux aujourd'hui, restez prudents et prenez soin de vos proches.

----------


## Wolferos

*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #23 - Personnalisation des Navires

Salut les Canards  ::): 

Comme nous l'avions annoncé auparavant, le Devlog d'aujourd'hui sera consacré à la manière dont vous pourrez équiper et modifier vos navires dans FoH.


Le lancement du HMS Dreadnought en 1906 eu un impact incroyable, sa conception révolutionnaire avec ses canons lourds d'un même calibre et ses turbines à vapeur relança la course aux armements navals. Malgré cela, de nombreux navires étaient d'ors et déjà en construction et bien souvent à un stade trop avancé pour faire machine arrière.

Pour autant, l'idée d'un cuirassé "All-Big-Gun" commençait déjà à germer dans la tête de bon nombre d'État-majors avant même l'arrivée du HMS Dreadnought. Les Japonais avaient par exemple hésité à faire de la classe Satsuma (les premiers cuirassés modernes fabriqués au Japon) des monstres de puissances et avaient initialement prévu de monter une douzaine de canons de 12 pouces dans quatre tourelles jumelles et quatre tourelles à un seul canon. Mais la pénurie de canons de 12 pouces de fabrication japonaise et les coûts associées mirent fin à cette idée et le design final fut bien plus modeste.

Pour autant, les hésitations des Japonais pour leurs cuirassés se firent ressentir durant leurs constructions. Commandé à la fin de l'année 1904 pendant la Guerre russo-japonaise, ils devaient représenter la grandeur nippone et malgré le fait que leur conception d'origine datait d'une autre époque, les Japonais voulurent en quelques sorte éviter qu'ils ne soient obsolètes avant même qu'ils ne soient terminés.

Leur designs subirent donc de nombreuses modifications en cours de route, la plus notable étant l'installation de turbines à vapeur modernes sur le Aki qui rendit le cuirassé bien plus rapide que prévu initialement. Comme les navires de classe Satsuma possèdent à la fois des canons intermédiaires mais également des canons lourds de 12 pouces, ils sont souvent considérés comme des Semi-Dreadnoughts.

Durant la guerre, de nombreux navires furent retrofit, comme ce fut le cas par exemple du Diderot (cuirassé français) qui reçut des canons antiaériens de 75 mm afin qu'on puisse les installer sur les toits des deux tourelles avant du navire. Ces mêmes tourelles furent d'ailleurs modifiées à la fin de la guerre afin d'autoriser une élévation accrue des canons de 240 mm.

Nous ne pouvions donc pas faire l'impasse de ces évolutions dans le jeu et vous pourrez donc modifier vos Navires afin qu'ils puissent répondre à vos attentes.


Afin de rendre cela plus compréhensible nous avons fait le schéma ci-dessus. Vous pouvez donc voir que chaque Navire est unique, qu'il est lié à une Classe et que cette dernière est rattachée à un Model qui lui même appartient à une Family.

Les Models représentent les grandes évolutions historiques au sein des Familles de Navires, vous ne pourrez pas les modifier et vous les débloquerez lorsque vous rechercherez certaines Technologies.

En parallèle il y a les Classes, qui sont en quelques sortes des dérivés des Models. Vous pourrez les créer et les modifier. À une exception près, une fois que des Navires d'une Classe sont construits cette dernière n'est plus modifiable.

À l'inverse, comme chaque Navire est unique, vous pourrez lancer le retrofit d'un Navire dès qu'il sera dans un port national et bien entendu, vous ne pourrez pas changer un Navire de classe une fois ce dernier construit.


Pour illustrer le fonctionnement nous avons mis côte à côte le Satsuma et sa classe (Satsuma Class).
Comme vous pouvez le voir, modifier un Navire ou une Classe sera très similaire, la modification de Classe étant théorique, cela n'aura pas d'impact ni de coût, à l'inverse, modifier un Navire aura un coût qu'il faudra assumer afin de pouvoir lancer un retrofit.

En haut à gauche on peut voir le nom du Navire (que vous pouvez modifier à votre guise) suivi sur la même ligne par le Model sur lequel est basé notre Navire : Semi-Dreadnought


Dans la colonne de droite, le choix des équipements via 3 onglets différents :

*Armament :* Dans cette onglet vous pourrez sélectionner l'Armement principal et secondaire (canons de différents calibres, tubes lance-torpilles, armes anti-aériennes, etc.)*Miscellaneous :* Tout ce qui concerne le blindage du navire, le contrôle de tir ainsi que diverses choses (écrans de fumées, télémètres stéréoscopiques, camouflage, etc.)*Propulsion :* C'est ici que vous pourrez choisir le type des chaudières (Charbon, Fuel, hybride), la motorisation (triple expansion, turbines à vapeurs), la transmission ainsi que l'hélice (vous pourrez même avoir des roues à aubes comme c'était encore le cas sur certains très vieux navires)

Le nombre de slots d'équipements pour chaque onglet et ce que vous serez autorisés à mettre dedans dépendra du Model sur lequel le Navire ou la Classe est basé ainsi que sur les Technologies que vous aurez débloqué.

Cela vous permettra par exemple de rééquiper un vieux Pre-Dreadnought avec des canons plus modernes ou de faire évoluer la propulsion de vos navires afin qu'il puisse utiliser du pétrole. Nous avons avons également permis l'utilisation de deux combustibles comme ce fut le cas historiquement avec certains navires dont les chaudières étaient alimentées à la fois avec du charbon et du pétrole.

Afin de distinguer facilement le niveau de modernité d'un équipement, ils seront souvent accompagnés d'un chiffre romain. Ainsi des Turbines à Vapeur de niveau IV seront moins efficientes que des Turbines à Vapeur de niveau V. Vous pourrez ainsi facilement juger si un retrofit est justifié ou non en fonction du coût et des performances des équipements.


Lorsque vous changerez un équipement, vous pourrez immédiatement voir les changements dans les Stats via des couleurs et vous pourrez voir au survol de chacune des Stats des indications vous permettant de savoir les effets que ces dernières auront.

Bien entendu, chaque changement aura également un impact sur les Needs et les Costs et nous appliquons le même effets de couleurs pour vous guider.
Parfois, vous pourrez même regagner une partie du matériel en le recyclant (si vous remplacer certains canons par des systèmes anti-aérien peu coûteux par exemple) mais un retrofit aura toujours un coût plus ou moins important et votre Navire ne pourra pas reprendre la mer immédiatement (le temps des modifications).

Avant de refermer ce Devlog, nous tenions à vous dire que la partie maritime de FoH est dorénavant dans un état fortement avancé et que tous les navires de toutes les marines présents à l'époque ont été minutieusement intégrés avec un résultat est à la hauteur de nos attentes. Nous espérons que ce sera aussi le cas pour vous et on vous souhaite à tous une excellente journée, prenez soin de vous.

----------


## Wolferos

*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #24 - Bombardements Terrestres & Côtiers

Bonjour les Canards  :^_^: 

Le Devlog d'aujourd'hui expliquera la manière dont vous pourrez bombarder une Province voisine, qu'elle soit terrestre ou côtière, dans Fields of History: The Great War.


Pendant la Première Guerre mondiale, l'artillerie a joué un rôle décisif. La taille croissante de l'artillerie lourde permettait de détruire les places fortes et de mettre à mal les tranchées mais aussi de bombarder les positions reculées de l'adversaire (plusieurs kilomètres en arrière de la ligne de front) afin d'endommager les installations et de couper les lignes de ravitaillement.

Presque toutes les grandes offensives et tentatives de briser le front adverse étaient précédées de violents tirs d'artillerie pendant plusieurs heures pour tenter de préparer le terrain pour l'infanterie.

Sur mer, l'arrivée de canons de 11 pouces (et supérieurs) plus précis sur les navires de guerre du début du XXe siècle a permis d'envisager des bombardements côtiers à plus grande distance et à plus grande échelle. Ce fut par exemple le cas lors du Raid sur la mer Noire en 1914 où l'Amiral Souchon attaqua les côtes russes. En réaction, les Britanniques lancèrent rapidement une contre-attaque navale dans les Dardanelles. Peu de temps après, la campagne de Gallipoli était mise en route et de nombreux bombardements côtiers furent lancés contre les forts ottomans pour préparer un débarquement amphibie qui tourna rapidement au désastre pour les Alliés.

Afin de reproduire cela dans le jeu, nous avons autorisé les unités avec des capacités de bombardement à faire de même. En général, ce seront des unités avec des canons de très gros calibre qui pourront avoir cette capacité, vous ne pourrez donc pas bombarder une province ennemie avec des canons de 75 mm ou des Destroyers.


Bombarder une Province voisine aura plusieurs effets, si des Unités sont présentes sur celle-ci (Alliés ou Ennemis) elles pourront subir des dommages. Bien entendu, la notion de soutien d'Artillerie étant prise en compte, le risque de faire des tirs amis sera limité et la plupart des dégâts iront à l'ennemi.

Mais les dégâts ne seront pas les seuls effets résultant des bombardements, en effet ces derniers agiront sur les unités et saperont leur moral.

Vous pouvez également détruire les Installations Défensives ennemies mais aussi les Usines, Entrepôts et Infrastructures. De plus, si vous bombardez un Port, vous endommagerez non seulement les installations portuaires, mais également tous les navires à quai.

Cependant, bombarder un Port protégé par de grandes Installations Défensives ne sera pas sans risques et la riposte sera violente.


Afin d'ordonner à une unité militaire de bombarder, l'unité devra avoir une Stat de bombardement supérieure à 0 pour les unités terrestres et une Stat de Bombardement Côtier supérieure à 0 s'il s'agit d'une unité navale.

À noter également que si vous avez recherché certaines technologies chimiques, vous pourrez équiper votre artillerie d'obus non conventionnels pour lancer des bombardements chimiques qui pourront infliger d'horribles dégâts et ruiner le moral de vos ennemis.


_Sid Meier's Civilization® III
(Firaxis Games, tous droits réservés)_
Nous nous sommes inspirés du bon vieux système de commande de Civilization III parce qu'il est assez simple à prendre en main. Contrairement à Civilization III (qui est un jeu au tour par tour), FoH est un jeu en temps réel, donc lorsque vous donnerez l'ordre de bombarder, ce ne sera pas pour une seule fois, vous verrez votre unité tirer en continu tant que son stock de munitions le lui permet ou jusqu'à ce qu'elle reçoive un autre ordre.


Il faudra aussi faire attention à ne pas ordonner un bombardement si une unité n'est pas bien protégée, en effet, lorsqu'une unité lance un bombardement cela diminue considérablement ses capacités défensives et elle sera alors exposée à un risque important en cas de contre-attaque .

Le bombardement est une fonctionnalité qui peut sembler simple à première vue, mais elle sera presque indispensable pour espérer percer une ligne de défense et ce sera donc une pierre angulaire du gameplay de FoH. Nous espérons que l'idée et la façon dont nous l'avons mise en œuvre dans le jeu vous plairont et nous vous souhaitons à tous une bonne fin de semaine !

----------


## Wolferos

*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #25 - Bombardement Stratégique & Reconnaissance Aérienne

Salut à tous !  ::): 

Nous espérons que votre été s'est bien passé et que la rentrée n'a pas été trop dure. Dans ce Devlog, nous allons aborder l'aviation en commençant par le bombardement stratégique et la reconnaissance aérienne.


Si au début de la Première Guerre mondiale, de nombreuses armées croyaient toujours à l'offensive héroïque comme lors de la guerre de Sécession, tout changea très vite.

Le plus flagrant fut certainement le théâtre de l'aviation, dénigré dans ses débuts par les vieux généraux qui ne croyaient pas en son potentiel et ne voyaient cette dernière comme une légère amélioration des ballons d'observation, il ne fallu pas longtemps pour que la domination aérienne devienne un enjeu majeur de la guerre.

La reconnaissance aérienne changea radicalement. La possibilité de créer un effet stéréoscopique avec des photos verticales, que l'on doit à Frederick Charles Victor Laws, permis d'obtenir une perception de la profondeur qui s'avéra fort utile pour évaluer le relief et la taille de certains bâtiments. Ce procédé fut utilisé en 1916 par Autrichiens et leur permis de cartographier les infrastructures Italiennes. Grâce à ça, ils ont pu localiser les troupes ennemies, les sites stratégiques et permis de définir des cibles pour les premiers vrais bombardements stratégiques.

Même si le premier bombardement aérien de l'histoire eu lieu en Novembre 1911 au cours de la guerre Italo-Turque et que quelques bombardements furent effectués durant les guerres balkaniques la méfiance à l'égard de l'aviation était si répandue  qu'au début des hostilités, les aviateurs étaient bien souvent limités à des missions de reconnaissance.

Pourtant, il ne pas fallu pas attendre si longtemps pour voir les premiers bombardements. Dès le début d'août 1914, un Zeppelin bombardait Liège en Belgique, mais c'est surtout le premier raid sur Paris qui rendit la menace palpable. Les dommages liés à ce raid n'étaient pas tr_s importants (les bombes de l'époque ne faisaient que 2 kg) mais le largage de la lettre de Ferdinand von Hiddessen dans laquelle était écrit que "l'armée allemande est aux portes de Paris" fit prendre conscience à certaines personnes que la guerre pouvait aussi être psychologique.

Ce raid (suivi de nombreux autres) motiva les Français à déployer une escadrille au dessus de Paris pour chasser les avions allemands.

Dans le même temps, les Allemands mirent sur pied la première unité de bombardement stratégique au monde afin de bombarder les ports anglais. En réponse, le Royal Naval Air Service lança un raid sur les hangars Zeppelin à Düsseldorf.

Peu à peu, les bombardements furent généralisés. Londres subi de nombreux raids et les Zeppelins cédèrent progressivement leurs places aux bombardiers Gotha (bien plus économique). Le métier de pilote devint rapidement un rêve pour de nombreux jeunes hommes et l'apparition des premiers As fut abondamment utilisée par la propagande des deux camps afin de soutenir de l'effort de guerre.


Lorsque vous voudrez assigner une mission aérienne, la première chose que vous devrez envisager sera la portée de vos unités aériennes. À l'instar de ce qui s'est passé au début de la guerre, vos premiers avions auront des portées assez faibles et les seules unités aériennes capables de longs trajets seront les dirigeables.

Dès que vous sélectionnerez une unité aérienne, vous verrez un cercle sur la carte vous donnant sa portée actuelle ainsi que les provinces accessibles pour le type de mission sélectionnée.

Un autre point important sera la limite de plafond de vos avions. Même si leurs coûts importants peut sembler à première vue exorbitant, les premiers Zeppelins seront très difficiles voir impossibles à abattre (à part pendant les phases de décollage et d'atterrissage). En revanche, à partir de 1915 ou 1916 vous pourriez être obligé de les remiser en faveur de bombardiers modernes.


Comme pour les unités navales et terrestres, nous avons conçu les commandes aériennes autour de notre interface inspirée de Civilization III. Selon les caractéristiques de votre unité, vous aurez donc des différents ordres.

La reconnaissance aérienne sera un ordre disponible pour toutes les unités aériennes, mais les avions spécialisés seront beaucoup plus efficaces dans cette mission.

Lorsque vous effectuez une mission de reconnaissance sur une Province ennemie, le brouillard de guerre sur cette Province sera dissipé pendant un certain temps (ce temps variant selon la Stat de Recon de votre unité) et vous permettra de bénéficier de plusieurs bonus pour vos unités au sol ainsi que pour la précision de vos barrages d'artilleries et celle de vos bombardements aériens. Cela augmentera grandement vos chances de faire mouche et d'engendrer d'importants dégâts sur les bâtiments ennemis.


Le but des bombardements stratégiques est le même que celui bombardements côtiers effectués par vos navires : saper les moyens de production, les infrastructures et les entrepôts de vos ennemis.

Pour rendre tout cela intuitif et vous aider à sélectionner vos cibles, vous disposerez, comme pour l'artillerie, d'une vue au sol qui vous donnera rapidement un retour au survol des provinces sur lesquelles un bombardement est possible ou non. Vous aurez également un cercle bleu pour vous indiquer la ou les portées de vos différentes unités aériennes lorsque vous survolerez les différents ordres avec le pointeur de votre souris.

Au fait, ne vous inquiétez pas pour les tirs amis, si vous bombardez une province ennemie capturée par l'un de vos alliés, votre unité annulera son ordre et retournera à sa base.


Comme pour les Ports avec les Chantiers Navals, vous aurez 2 icônes pour distinguer les aérodromes et les pistes d'atterrissage.

Les pistes d'atterrissage seront peu chères et rapides à construire mais seront extrêmement fragiles. Elles ne pourront pas non plus permettre un entretien rapide de vos unités aériennes (le ravitaillement prendra plus de temps sur une piste d'atterrissage que sur un aérodrome). De plus, les pénalités de cumul apparaîtront beaucoup plus rapidement sur les pistes d'atterrissage que sur les aérodromes.

Il est également à noter que le respect de l'espace aérien dépendra de votre situation. Lorsque vous serez en guerre, vos avions pourront survoler des territoires neutres (le respect de l'espace aérien n'était pas aussi strict qu'aujourd'hui au début du 20ème siècle) mais cela pourrait avoir des répercussions sur vos relations. En effet, un pays neutre survolé trop souvent pourrait vous en vouloir. Pour éviter ce genre de situation, vous aurez peut-être à négocier un droit de passage.

C'est tout pour aujourd'hui, nous espérons que vous aimez la façon dont nous avons introduit l'aviation dans le jeu. Dans le prochain Devlog nous continuerons sur le sujet avec la Supériorité Aérienne.

À la prochaine !

----------


## Wolferos

*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #26 - Ordres Aériens Offensifs

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Cela fait longtemps que nous n'avons pas donné de nouvelles et nous en sommes désolés, le développement avance bien mais pour le moment nous sommes principalement dans la correction de bugs et la mise en place de diverses optimisations qui ne sont pas vraiment adaptées pour en faire un sujet de Devlog.
Cependant, la fin de l'année approchant, nous tenions à vous souhaiter de joyeuses fêtes et en profitons donc pour vous parler des Ordres aériens offensifs que nous avions évoqué dans le dernier Devlog.


Au début de la Grande Guerre, les avions étaient pour la plupart non armés et utilisés quasi-exclusivement pour la reconnaissance.

De plus, lors de leurs missions de reconnaissance, de nombreux pilotes étaient souvent frustrés de ne pouvoir empêcher l'intrusion d'avions ennemis.
Certains pilotes ont alors eu l'idée de s'armer. Pour l'anecdote le premier échange de tirs entre avions eut lieu le 15 août 1914 avec... des revolvers !  :Fouras: 

Bien que cela puisse faire sourire de nos jours, cela a déclenché un effet boule de neige incontrôlable. De nombreux Pilotes se sont armés de carabines et de pistolets et même si cela n'était pas très inefficace, cela avait le mérite de faire rebrousser chemin aux moins téméraires. Bien sûr, cette situation ne pouvait pas durer et la recherche de solutions adaptées commença.

L'une des solutions trouvées fut d'installer un deuxième membre d'équipage derrière le pilote qui pouvait viser et tirer avec une mitrailleuse pivotante. Ce n'était pas parfait car la zone de couverture était limitée mais c'était un bon début.

Bien que cette configuration ne soit pas très efficace en attaque, elle fit rapidement fait ses preuves en défense. À tel point qu'elle resta la configuration standard sur la plupart des bombardiers légers de la Seconde Guerre mondiale (Stuka, Aichi D3A, TBD, etc.).

Une autre solution consista à armer les avions monoplaces de mitrailleuses mais seuls les avions avec le moteur à l'arrière autorisaient ce genre d'armement devant le pilote, l'hélice restant le plus gros problème.

Des essais furent effectués pour monter des mitrailleuses au-dessus des ailes mais cette solution n'était pas assez précise. Le changement majeur survenu avec l'arrivée du Fokker E.III, le premier avion de chasse produit en série au monde à être équipé d'une mitrailleuse synchronisée qui tirait à travers l'hélice.

Les Fokker furent les pires ennemis des Anglais et des Français jusqu'en 1916 où un avion fut capturé par les Français. Très vite les avions les plus avancés furent équipés de canons Vickers synchronisés à l'instar du Sopwith Pup britannique et du Nieuport 17 français.

En moins de 4 ans de guerre, le bond technologique est remarquable. Nous sommes passés de petits avions de reconnaissance désarmés avec un fuselage en bois peinant à tenir les 100 km/h à des avions entièrement dédiés à la chasse aux performances impressionnantes comme le SPAD S.XIII qui pouvait dépasser les 200 km/h tout en embarquant deux mitrailleuses Vickers de 7,7 mm.


Dans FoH, cette course aux armements sera certainement une priorité pour vous afin de remporter et conserver la supériorité aérienne au risque sinon de subir des bombardements de plus en plus dévastateurs.

Vous ne serez pas être en reste technologiquement et pour cela vous aurez de nombreuses technologies à rechercher.

L'Empire allemand bénéficiera également de ce point de vue d'un avantage technologique car il sera le seul pays à débuter l'année 1914 avec la technologie mitrailleuse synchronisée déjà recherchée. Envoyer un espion en Allemagne pourrait être un bon moyen de rattraper votre retard.


Dans Fields of History, les combats aériens prendront en compte la Météo, le Cycle Jour-Nuit, l'Altitude à laquelle volent les avions (lors d'un engagement aérien, ceux qui volent le plus haut profitent de bonus à la fois en Défense, en Attaque et en Initiative). De même, vos unités seront plus vulnérables lors des phases de décollage et d'atterrissage.

À l'image des Missions dont nous vous avions parlé pour les Bombardiers, vous aurez plusieurs types de missions disponibles pour vos Chasseurs et Chasseurs-Bombardiers afin d'établir votre Supériorité Aérienne.

- *Patrol* (Patrouille), qui permet de couvrir une large zone vous sera utile si vous avez de nombreuses Provinces à couvrir avec peu d'unités. Vos hommes évaluront un peu plus les risques avant d'engager le combat. Pendant une Patrol les unités volent à leur altitude de croisière pour économiser autant de carburant que possible.

- *Close Air Support* (Appui aérien), comme la Patrol, les unités auxquelles vous attribuez cet ordre chercheront à apporter un soutien à vos troupes au sol mais elles peuvent aussi se défendre en cas d'interception aérienne. Cette Mission sera plus particulièrement adaptée aux avions polyvalents tels que le Voisin III ou l'Albatros C.III. L'altitude de vol pour cette Mission est un peu inférieure à l'altitude de croisière.

- *Interception* est plus spécifique que la Patrol, elle permet de focaliser une Unité Aérienne sur une zone précise. Avec cet ordre l'objectif sera très clairement d'engager des Combats Aériens de manière agressive, vos Unités Aériennes voleront un peu au dessus de leur altitude de croisière mais elles consommeront plus de carburant. Il faudra donc faire attention aux Aviions composant les groupes de chasse et y mettre les avions les plus performants dont vous disposerez.


On ne résiste pas à l'idée de vous montrer quelques nouveaux modèles 3D, sur la capture d'écran ci-dessus vous pouvez voir un combat aérien entre un Albatros D.III et un Sopwith Camel.


Et comme on ne vous a pas montré de modèle 3D de bombardier dans le dernier Devlog, voici le Sikorsky Ilya Muromets au dessus de sa Mère-Patrie.

Nous terminons ce Devlog en vous souhaitant à tous de très bonnes fêtes de fin d'année, nous espérions comme vous sans doute que le Covid serait derrière nous pour 2022, malheureusement ce n'est pas encore le cas et même si cela nous affecte tous nous devons faire avec.

Sur ce une très bonne année bonne en avance à toutes et à tous !  :Beer:

----------


## Seymos

Beau boulot abattu depuis ce temps, je vous souhaite de garder votre motivation intacte !

----------


## Wolferos

> Beau boulot abattu depuis ce temps, je vous souhaite de garder votre motivation intacte !


Merci Seymos  :;): 
On garde le cap !  :Rock: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #27 - L'Espionnage
Salut tout le monde !

Cela fait bien trop longtemps que nous n'avons pas fait de Devlog et nous tenons à vous présenter nos plus sincères excuses pour cela. Mais nous vous avons suffisamment fait attendre, alors nous allons rentrer directement dans le vif du sujet de ce Devlog, à savoir, l'espionnage dans FoH.


Lors de la Première Guerre mondiale, l’espionnage fut intense dans tous les pays. Les buts étaient variés, rattraper un retard technologique, subtiliser les plans de l'ennemi pour savoir où il déplace ses troupes, supporter des rebellions ou bien encore saboter les installations, les routes et les dépôts ennemis.

Dans FoH vous pourrez donc faire toutes ses actions avec vos espions. Certains pays dont l'histoire le justifie démarreront d'ailleurs avec des espions déjà en place. Ce sera bien sûr le cas des Britanniques qui mirent en place, dès 1909, le Secret Service Bureau pour contrer la menace allemande envers les intérêts britanniques.


Pour des pays moins au fait sur l'espionnage, il faudra avant toute chose mettre en place l'Intelligence Agency en recherchant la technologie du même nom.

Dès lors que vous aurez cette technologie, vous gagnerez des points d'espionnage tous les jours sr une base régulière (que vous pourrez augmenter en développant d'autres technologies) et l'onglet Espionnage sera accessible pour chaque pays.

Il faudra dépenser des points d'espionnage pour recruter des Espions puis il faudra leur confier une mission.


Vous aurez plusieurs missions possibles :

- *Counterintelligence* : Si vous soupçonnez l'ennemi d'être dans une région (suite au sabotage de vos infrastructures par exemple) cette mission augmentera significativement les chances de débusquer une taupe dans la région que vous ciblerez mais augmentera également vos chances dans tout le pays.

- *Steal Battle Plans* : Cette mission aura pour but de révéler les mouvements de l'ennemi et permettra également de savoir si un aérodrome ou un port abrite des véhicules. Si la mission réussi le brouillard de guerre sera dissipé pour un temps et facilitera vos attaques et vos bombardements.

- *Sabotage Mission* : Le but ici est d'envoyer un espion saboter les installations ennemies, détruire les dépôts de munitions et de carburant, mettre les usines adverses à l'arrêt ou bien encore endommager les routes et les structures défensives.

- *Technology Espionage* : Grâce à l’espionnage technologique vous pourrez rattraper votre retard technologique en volant les plans des technologies adverses. Historiquement le retard technologique des Allemands sur les chars a joué un grand rôle, si vous voyez les Français sortir des chars Renault il ne faudra pas trop attendre pour leur rendre une petite visite.

- *Stir Up Trouble* : Envoyer un espion dans les zones occupées pour armer les insurgés ou bien encore inciter à la révolte en semant le trouble dans les territoires non-nationaux. Dans FoH les Empires multi-ethniques comme les Empires russes et austro-hongrois seront particulièrement sensibles à ce genre d'actions de même que dans les colonies des Empire coloniaux.

Il faut aussi savoir que les espions non-assignés travailleront malgré tout mais leur efficacité sera grandement diminué mais ils agiront sur l'ensemble de vos territoires.

 
Pour la définir la Zone dans laquelle vous enverrez un espion nous avons repris le système de survol que nous utilisons déjà pour d'autres ordres comme les bombardements, c'est simple et intuitif.


Toutes les missions ne sont pas conditionnées à être en guerre avec un pays, vous pourrez donc sans problème envoyer un espion chez un allié pour faire de l'espionnage technologique mais gare à ne pas vous faire prendre, cela pourrait avoir de graves répercussions sur vos relations internationales.


D'ailleurs en parlant de ça, nous avons décidé de laisser aux joueurs le choix des mesures à prendre lorsqu'un espion ennemi est démasqué.
Vous pourrez faire des insinuations afin d'entacher la réputation d'un autre pays, le garder en prison pour essayer de lui soutirer des informations ou bien encore le faire disparaître si vous êtes adepte de la méthode forte, ce sera à vous de décider.

Ce Devlog touche à sa fin, nous espérons que l'espionnage dans FoH et ça fait plaisir de pouvoir à nouveau vous parler du jeu au travers d'un Devlog. Ces derniers mois furent très frustrants pour nous car certains événements non-prévus ont compliqué le développement du jeu mais soyez sûr que notre volonté de vous délivrer un jeu de stratégie digne de ce nom n'a pas changé. Merci encore à tous ceux qui nous soutiennent !  :;):

----------


## rodriguezCIA

Toujours un plaisir de lire vos avancées  :;):

----------


## Wolferos

> Toujours un plaisir de lire vos avancées


Merci Rodriguez!  ::love:: 


*Fields of History: The Great War*
Devlog #28 - L'Air Group Designer
Salut à tous, nous savons qu'il arrive un peu tard mais le voici : le Devlog sur le Air Group Designer.


Avec FoH, nous voulions éviter un problème récurrent que l'on retrouve dans de nombreux jeux de stratégie : trop de menus et de multiples sous-menus qui peuvent être déroutants et parfois même non-ergonomiques.

Nous avons testé plusieurs designs avant d'arriver au suivant :


Lorsque nous avons conçu celui de l'Air Group Designer, nous avons donc veillé à ce qu'il partage un maximum de points communs avec le menu informatif permettant de connaître les statistiques d'un Flight (un Flight est l'unité aérienne de base du jeu, c'est une petite escadrille composée d'un ou plusieurs appareils du même modèle).

Cela aide à maintenir la cohérence et permet une comparaison facile entre les statistiques des appareils, mais aide également à comprendre ce qui pourrait faire chuter les statistiques d'un Groupe Aérien.
Par exemple, si vous ajoutez un avion qui a une faible vitesse de croisière, les avions les plus rapides du groupe devront s'adapter et ralentir pour éviter que le groupe ne se disperse.

Il sera préférable dans ce cas de supprimer ou de remplacer l'ancien modèle pour ne pas fragiliser votre Groupe Aérien.

Le plafond, la portée et la vitesse maximale d'un Groupe Aérien sont déterminés en fonction des aéronefs qui le composent. Vous devrez donc spécialiser vos différents Groupes Aériens en fonction des spécificités des Missions Aériennes.

Par exemple, il faudra accompagner vos Dirigeables avec des Avions uniquement si ceux-ci peuvent grimper suffisamment haut en altitude pour les protéger.


Pour ajouter ou supprimer un modèle d'Avion, il vous suffit de cliquer soit sur le Nom du modèle d'avion que vous souhaitez remplacer, soit sur le bouton Ajouter une unité aérienne pour ajouter un nouveau modèle.

Vous pourrez également utiliser les boutons + et - pour gagner du temps dans les menus et mettre à jour rapidement un Groupe Aérien avec de nouveaux avions.

Une fois les modifications apportées à votre Groupe Aérien, vous devrez avoir les pièces nécessaires (Moteurs, Pièces de rechange, Cellules, etc.) et être en mesure de payer la formation de l'équipage et le montage de l'appareil.

De même, si vous enlevez des Avions, vous pourrez récupérer certaines pièces, ce qui est très pratique si vous commencez à manquer de matériel et que vous avez de vieux avions qui traînent sur vos aérodromes.

Tous les coûts seront calculés automatiquement pour éviter que le joueur n'ait à tout faire à la main et, si le compte n'y est pas, le bouton Appliquer les modifications sera grisé pour vous signifier qu'il vous manque quelque chose.


Lorsque vous demanderez la création d'un nouveau Groupe Aérien, le même menu avec très peu de différences s'ouvrira, vous ne serez donc pas perdu.

Sachez également que vous ne pourrez pas modifier un Groupe Aérien déjà en Mission pour éviter les incohérences. Chaque modification devra donc être effectuée lorsque le Groupe Aérien sera posé sur un aérodrome (que ce soit sur le territoire national ou chez un pays allié).

Aussi, lorsqu'un Groupe Aérien est modifié, son organisation redevient nulle, il faudra donc lui laisser un peu de temps avant de pouvoir repartir en mission.

Nous avons divisé les unités aériennes en 3 catégories principales, les avions légers, les avions larges et les dirigeables.

Il existe également des sous-catégories (que nous avons appelées Types) au sein de chacune de ses catégories, dans les avions légers vous trouverez par exemple les triplans et dans les avions larges, les bombardiers lourds mais aussi des avions de taille moyenne comme l'Airco DH.4.


Afin de vous aider à trier les différents modèles d'avions que vous aurez débloqués (que ce soit via la recherche ou suite au vol d'une technologie ennemie) nous avons mis en place un système de filtre vous permettant de ne voir qu'une catégorie en particulier.

Il sera très important de spécialiser vos Groupes Aériens. Les chasseurs les plus performants réunis pour les missions d'interception, les bombardiers lourds et les dirigeables pour les bombardements stratégiques et les avions polyvalents pour le soutien de vos unités terrestres ou pour effectuer des bombardements rapprochés. Même obsolètes vos anciens avions pourront encore être utilisés pour effectuer des missions de reconnaissance afin de lever le brouillard de guerre et d'anticiper les mouvements de vos ennemis.

Il sera également très peu recommandé d'empiler de nombreuses unités dans d'énormes Groupes Aériens, le jeu privilégiant des groupes de tailles raisonnables grâce à des bonus de cohésion (qui permettent de remonter rapidement l'organisation) comme ce fut le cas durant la Grande Guerre où les petits groupes aériens mieux organisés (comme le célèbre Jagdstaffel 11) ont décimé nombre de leurs adversaires.

Nous voulions également rester réalistes dans le sens où l'importance de l'aviation pendant la Première Guerre mondiale n'a eu un réel impact sur les combats qu'à partir du milieu de la guerre. Ce sera aussi le cas dans FoH où ce seront les technologies aériennes déverrouillables autour de 1915 qui auront le plus d'impact, notamment avec l'arrivée des premiers bombardiers lourds comme les Caproni ou les Gotha ainsi que les premiers chasseurs spécialisés comme les Eindecker.

Nous sommes encore une fois désolés de ne pas vous tenir informés plus souvent via les Devlogs et nous tenons à vous remercier d'être toujours à nos côtés malgré cela. Nous espérons que vous apprécierez notre approche réaliste mais pratique pour gameplay aéronautique de FoH, portez-vous bien.  :;):

----------

